# Initials Game!



## KTaylor-Green

Starting with a celebrity's name, the second name should start with the last names first initiel.

Like Brad Pitt

Second name would be Paris Hilton

Third name Harrison Ford

All right lets start! Names can be actors, politicaL figures, writters. It will be fun! No fictional characters please.


First name : Johnny Cash


----------



## derek alvah

Courtney Cox


----------



## tom st. laurent

Charley Sheen


----------



## Margaret

Sharon Stone


----------



## derek alvah

Sally Fields


----------



## Fleurignacois

Fred Astaire


----------



## derek alvah

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## Fleurignacois

Henry Mancini


----------



## loonlover

Martha Stewart


----------



## tom st. laurent

Sigourney Weaver.


----------



## geoffthomas

William Shattner


----------



## Fleurignacois

Shirley Temple


----------



## loonlover

Tom Jones


----------



## Fleurignacois

Jack London


----------



## momilp

Nathan Fillion


----------



## Fleurignacois

Frank Sinatra


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Steven King


----------



## Fleurignacois

Kevin Costner


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Carley Simon


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sean Connery


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Candace Bergen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Billie Holiday


----------



## geoffthomas

Halle Berry


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ben Affleck


----------



## loonlover

Anne Rice


----------



## NogDog

Reese Witherspoon

(Taking it an extra step and trying to make the first name _sort of_ rhyme with or sound like the preceding last name  )


----------



## loonlover

Rich Little


----------



## Sandpiper

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## loonlover

Little Richard


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Richard Gere


----------



## NogDog

Greer Garson


----------



## geoffthomas

George Clooney


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## derek alvah

Jason Statham


----------



## loonlover

Steve McQueen


----------



## derek alvah

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## tsilver

Ronald Reagan


----------



## derek alvah

Ronald McDonald


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## loonlover

Mitch Miller


----------



## Fleurignacois

Michael Caine


----------



## loonlover

Chris Farley


----------



## tom st. laurent

Freddy Krueger


----------



## loonlover

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Angela

Kate Winslet


----------



## derek alvah

Wayne Newton


----------



## geoffthomas

Newt Gingrich


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gary Cooper


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Cary Grant


----------



## Fleurignacois

George Kennedy


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Fleurignacois

Daniel Craig


----------



## Angela

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ursula Andress


----------



## tom st. laurent

Andre Malreaux


----------



## momilp

Matt Damon


----------



## geoffthomas

Geoffrey Chaucer


----------



## Angela

Clive Berkman


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## geoffthomas

Thomas Payne


----------



## derek alvah

Peter Parker


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Phil Donahue


----------



## geoffthomas

David McAffee


----------



## loonlover

Mary Martin


----------



## geoffthomas

Michael Hicks


----------



## loonlover

Hedda Hopper


----------



## Angela

Harrison Ford


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Faye Dunaway


----------



## loonlover

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## spotsmom

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Cliff Robertson


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Roger Moore


----------



## geoffthomas

Michael York


----------



## loonlover

Yuri Gagarin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Greg Kinear


----------



## loonlover

Kevin Kline


----------



## derek alvah

Kurt Russell


----------



## Fleurignacois

Richard Nixon


----------



## loonlover

Nancy Reagan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Richard Gere


----------



## geoffthomas

Gore Vidal


----------



## Fleurignacois

Linda Lovelace


----------



## loonlover

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lucky Luciano


----------



## loonlover

Luke Appling


----------



## Fleurignacois

Adrian Mole


----------



## loonlover

Martin Landau


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Lainie Kazan


----------



## Angela

Keri Russell


----------



## Fleurignacois

Rudi Valentino


----------



## Fleurignacois

Paul Newman


----------



## geoffthomas

Noami Campbell


----------



## Angela

Rock Hudson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hennry Winkler


----------



## geoffthomas

William Meikle


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Melanie Griffith


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris Evans


----------



## loonlover

Eve Arden


----------



## Geemont

Anthony Burgess


----------



## loonlover

Bill Cullen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## derek alvah

Carrie Fisher


----------



## Fleurignacois

Franz Liszt    (happy birthday Franz)


----------



## derek alvah

Linda Gray


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## loonlover

Dave Barry


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bill Gates


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Garry Moore


----------



## Fleurignacois

Magaret Rutherford


----------



## geoffthomas

Robert Logia


----------



## loonlover

Les Brown


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Beverly Sills


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Fleurignacois

Charles Bronson


----------



## Marguerite

Charlize Theron


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tom Hanks


----------



## Angela

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Fleurignacois

John Wayne


----------



## loonlover

Willard Scott


----------



## Fleurignacois

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Serena Williams


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wilbur Smith


----------



## KTaylor-Green

David McCallum


----------



## geoffthomas

Matt Damon


----------



## loonlover

David Letterman


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Leslie Ann Warren


----------



## Angela

Ira Glass


----------



## Meb Bryant

Ron Howard

Edit: What happened to the name that WAS before my post?


----------



## loonlover

Howard Cosell


----------



## Angela

Carol Burnett


----------



## Fleurignacois

Babe Ruth


----------



## derek alvah

Randy Quaid


----------



## Fleurignacois

Quijote, Don


----------



## derek alvah

Don Rickles


----------



## Fleurignacois

Robert DeNiro


----------



## loonlover

Donald Duck


----------



## geoffthomas

Denise Richards


----------



## Marguerite

Richard Dryfus


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Donald Trump


----------



## Marguerite

Tina Fey


----------



## geoffthomas

Frank Gorshin


----------



## Marguerite

George Clooney


----------



## loonlover

Carol Lombard


----------



## Marguerite

Lionel Ritchie


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Robert Duval


----------



## derek alvah

Derrick Storm


----------



## loonlover

Stephanie Zimbalist


----------



## Angela

Zorro de la Vega


----------



## loonlover

Vivian Blaine


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Stuart Whitman


----------



## 13500

Whitney Houston


----------



## geoffthomas

Hugh Jackman


----------



## loonlover

Jack Elam


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## loonlover

Tim Allen


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Adam West


----------



## geoffthomas

Willem DaFoe


----------



## loonlover

Dale Robertson


----------



## Angela

Roy Rogers


----------



## Marguerite

Reba Macintire I probably spelled it wrong


----------



## kaotickitten

Mark Walhberg


----------



## loonlover

Walter Winchell


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

William Windom


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Angela

Karl Malden


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Matthew Fox


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Fred Savage


----------



## 13500

Selma Hayek


----------



## loonlover

Howard Hughes


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Hank Aaron


----------



## loonlover

Alvin Dark


----------



## geoffthomas

David Brinkley


----------



## loonlover

Bette Davis


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Donny Osmond


----------



## geoffthomas

Ozzie Osborne


----------



## Angela

Opie Taylor (does that count?)


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Taylor Dayne


----------



## loonlover

Dick Clark


----------



## tom st. laurent

Clark Kent


----------



## loonlover

Ken Curtis


----------



## Angela

Christopher Reeves


----------



## loonlover

Red Buttons


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Barbra Streisand


----------



## loonlover

Sara Evans


----------



## geoffthomas

Michael Dukakis


----------



## loonlover

David Letterman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## Marguerite

oliver stone


----------



## geoffthomas

Shia LaBeouf


----------



## loonlover

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nick Nolte


----------



## loonlover

Nora Roberts


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Roger Moore


----------



## loonlover

Marian Ross


----------



## geoffthomas

Richard Simmons


----------



## loonlover

Steve Allen


----------



## Marguerite

Art Linkletter


----------



## Todd Young

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Marguerite

debbie reynolds


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Rachel Ray


----------



## derek alvah

Ron Perlman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Paul Newman


----------



## loonlover

Ned Beatty


----------



## geoffthomas

Buffalo Bob


----------



## loonlover

Bob Hope


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Hope Lange


----------



## Marguerite

Charles Osgood


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## loonlover

Nellie Fox


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Faith Hill


----------



## crca56

hayley mills


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mickey Rooney


----------



## Angela

Richard Burton


----------



## crca56

bob keeshan (captain kangaroo)


----------



## Fleurignacois

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## loonlover

Burt Reynolds


----------



## crca56

robin williams


----------



## loonlover

Will Farrell


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Frederick Forsyth


----------



## Todd Young

Gore Vidal


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Victoria Principal (remember her)


----------



## geoffthomas

Paul Newman


----------



## loonlover

Nanette Fabray


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Fran Drescher


----------



## Fleurignacois

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## loonlover

Fred MacMurray


----------



## Fleurignacois

Michael Douglas


----------



## loonlover

David Nelson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Norman Bates


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Bob Woodward


----------



## loonlover

William Windom


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Walter Brennan


----------



## loonlover

Beverly Sills


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Brightman


----------



## loonlover

Bill Gates


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Gregory Peck


----------



## loonlover

Pat Sajak


----------



## Gayle

Sandra Brown


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brenda Lee


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Larry Hagman


----------



## loonlover

Hilary Swank


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sandra Bullock


----------



## derek alvah

Barnabas Collins


----------



## geoffthomas

Carl Sagan


----------



## Fleurignacois

Stephen Sondheim


----------



## loonlover

Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Dale Evans


----------



## geoffthomas

Edgar Bergan


----------



## loonlover

Betty White


----------



## Fleurignacois

Willie Nelson


----------



## loonlover

Nelson Riddle


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Robert Wagoner


----------



## loonlover

Walter Brennan


----------



## Fleurignacois

Barbra Streisand


----------



## geoffthomas

Sam Neal


----------



## Fleurignacois

Naomi Campbel


----------



## derek alvah

Charlie Pride


----------



## 13500

Peter Gabriel


----------



## Fleurignacois

George Clooney


----------



## derek alvah

Chris Evans


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ethan Coen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Coleman Hawkins


----------



## derek alvah

Henry Rollins


----------



## geoffthomas

Robert Blake


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Bare


----------



## derek alvah

Barbie Benton


----------



## loonlover

Ben Franklin


----------



## derek alvah

Frank Gifford


----------



## loonlover

Gale Gordon


----------



## crca56

gael baudino


----------



## Marguerite

Brad Pitt


----------



## Fleurignacois

Peter Sellars


----------



## loonlover

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## geoffthomas

Bea Arthur


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ann Rice


----------



## Fleurignacois

Richard Burton


----------



## geoffthomas

Beverly Sills


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## matt youngmark

Salma Hayek!


----------



## Fleurignacois

Harry Connick


----------



## loonlover

Carl Reiner


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Ronald Reagan


----------



## loonlover

Rob Reiner


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Rick Springfield!


----------



## loonlover

Sissy Spacek


----------



## Fleurignacois

Susan Boyle


----------



## loonlover

Ben Affleck


----------



## Fleurignacois

Albert Finney


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Fabio


----------



## Fleurignacois

Fanny Brice


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Brad Paisley


----------



## geoffthomas

paul mccartney


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Michael J. Fox


----------



## Fleurignacois

Fred Astaire


----------



## loonlover

Albert Brooks


----------



## loonlover

Bert Lahr


----------



## geoffthomas

Lawrence Welk


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Walter Cronkite


----------



## loonlover

Connie Smith


----------



## Fleurignacois

Salman Rushdie


----------



## loonlover

Newt Gingrich


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Gabby Hays


----------



## loonlover

Henry Winkler


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Bonney


----------



## loonlover

Bonnie Franklin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Franklin Roosevelt


----------



## loonlover

Roger Moore


----------



## crca56

mr. green jeans


----------



## loonlover

Judi Dench


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Diane Lane


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Tina Turner


----------



## loonlover

Tommy Tune


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tammy Wynette


----------



## Marguerite

Wayne Newton


----------



## Fleurignacois

Norman Greenbaum


----------



## loonlover

Greg Morris


----------



## Fleurignacois

Morgan Freeman


----------



## loonlover

Fred Flintstone (no one said they had to be real people)


----------



## geoffthomas

Francois Mitterand


----------



## Fleurignacois

Michel Roux


----------



## derek alvah

Rich Little


----------



## geoffthomas

Lillian Gish


----------



## loonlover

George Peppard


----------



## Angela

Piper Laurie


----------



## loonlover

Lesley Ann Warren


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Will Smith


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

James Brown


----------



## loonlover

Brendan Carroll


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Michael Douglas


----------



## loonlover

Douglas Adams


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Adam Sandler


----------



## loonlover

Sally Field


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Frank Sinatra


----------



## loonlover

Steve Martin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Fleurignacois

Marcel Marceau


----------



## loonlover

Mary Martin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Martin Scorsese


----------



## loonlover

Sarah Brightman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bill Bryson


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bob Newhart


----------



## derek alvah

Fabio


----------



## loonlover

Fernando Lamas


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Lorna Doone


----------



## Fleurignacois

Donald Trump


----------



## loonlover

Tom T. Hall


----------



## Fleurignacois

Helen Mirren


----------



## loonlover

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Fleurignacois

Marianne Faithful


----------



## 13500

Freddy Mercury


----------



## Fleurignacois

Montgomery Clift


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Christopher Lee


----------



## geoffthomas

Lee Child


----------



## Fleurignacois

Charlie Chan


----------



## loonlover

Christopher Robin


----------



## derek alvah

Ronnie Spector


----------



## loonlover

Soupy Sales


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Dee Wallace


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Walter Cronkite


----------



## loonlover

Carol Channing


----------



## Fleurignacois

Celine Dion


----------



## loonlover

Don Mattingly


----------



## Fleurignacois

Manfred von Richthofen


----------



## loonlover

Richard Thomas


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tyrone Power


----------



## loonlover

Peter Noone


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nanette Newman


----------



## loonlover

Nancy Drew


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Dusty Springfield


----------



## Fleurignacois

Stan Laurel


----------



## geoffthomas

Lacey Schwimmer


----------



## Fleurignacois

Serena Williams


----------



## Fleurignacois

Patsy Cline


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Candace Bergen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bryan Adams


----------



## loonlover

Adam West


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Brandy


----------



## loonlover

Bob Barker


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brendan Behan


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Bonilla


----------



## Fleurignacois

Boz Scags


----------



## loonlover

Samuel Clemens


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Carly Simon


----------



## loonlover

Sara Evans


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Jaasy

Curious George


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gary Barlow


----------



## loonlover

Bette Midler


----------



## Fleurignacois

Marlon Brando


----------



## loonlover

Barbara Bush


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bob Hope


----------



## loonlover

Heather Locklear


----------



## Fleurignacois

Larry Hagman


----------



## loonlover

Hedda Hopper


----------



## Fleurignacois

Harry Belafonte


----------



## 13500

Brian Urlacher


----------



## Fleurignacois

Uri Geller


----------



## geoffthomas

George Orwell


----------



## Fleurignacois

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Henry Fonda


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

FLip Wilson


----------



## loonlover

Willie Aames


----------



## Fleurignacois

Arthur  Miller


----------



## loonlover

Mickey Mantle


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Marlon Brando


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Barbara Walters


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Morris


----------



## loonlover

Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gerald Ford


----------



## derek alvah

Fran Drescher


----------



## Fleurignacois

Demi Moore


----------



## loonlover

Manfred Mann


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Maeve Binchy


----------



## loonlover

Barry Manilow


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Michael Jordan


----------



## crebel

James Caan


----------



## spotsmom

Candice Bergen


----------



## loonlover

Buddy Greco


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gene Autrey


----------



## loonlover

Anna Paquin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Pancho Villa


----------



## loonlover

Vera Miles


----------



## Fleurignacois

Martin Amis


----------



## loonlover

Amy Grant


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Greg Kinnear


----------



## Fleurignacois

Keira Knightley


----------



## loonlover

Keith Urban


----------



## Fleurignacois

Uri Caine


----------



## geoffthomas

Charles Darwin


----------



## loonlover

Dick Button


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Vicky Carr


----------



## loonlover

Cab Calloway


----------



## Fleurignacois

Christiano Ronaldo


----------



## loonlover

Robert Mitchum


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Matthew Broderick


----------



## Fleurignacois

Broderick Crawford  10.4


----------



## loonlover

Carole Lombard


----------



## Fleurignacois

Louis L'Amour


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lana Turner


----------



## loonlover

Ted Turner


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Thomas Perry


----------



## loonlover

Perry Mason


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mickey Rourke


----------



## loonlover

Roger Maris


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mai Zetterling


----------



## loonlover

Zoey Adams


----------



## Fleurignacois

Art Garfunkel


----------



## loonlover

Gerald Ford


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Frank Sinatra


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Fleurignacois

Walter Mathau


----------



## 13500

Matthew Perry


----------



## geoffthomas

Michael Douglas


----------



## Fleurignacois

Dana Andrews


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Pandora's Box


----------



## loonlover

Beau Bridges


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bryan Forbes


----------



## loonlover

Fred Gwynne


----------



## loonlover

Pat Buttram


----------



## Fleurignacois

Burt Reynolds


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Raymond Burr


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brenda Vaccaro


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Virginia Mayo


----------



## Fleurignacois

Maureen O'Hara


----------



## geoffthomas

oscar wilde


----------



## JMJeffries

William Shatner


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Steve Allen


----------



## loonlover

Alice Cooper


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Carl Malden


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mia Farrow


----------



## loonlover

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Peter Fonda


----------



## geoffthomas

Frank Gorshin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Georgette Heyer


----------



## JMJeffries

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## derek alvah

Bob Newhart


----------



## loonlover

Neville Brand


----------



## JMJeffries

Brett Butler


----------



## loonlover

Burt Lancaster


----------



## Fleurignacois

Liza Minnelli


----------



## loonlover

Mr. Rogers


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ryan O'Neil


----------



## geoffthomas

Oscar Robertson


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Richard Harris


----------



## Fleurignacois

Henry Kissinger


----------



## geoffthomas

Kim Bassinger


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bernard Cornwell


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Charlton Heston


----------



## KTaylor-Green

William Faulkner


----------



## loonlover

France Nuyen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## loonlover

Iggy Pop


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Parker Stevenson


----------



## loonlover

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nicole Kidman


----------



## loonlover

Ken Burns


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bernhard Langer


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Laura Dern


----------



## JMJeffries

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## loonlover

Edd Byrnes


----------



## Marguerite

Betty White


----------



## BTackitt

William Shakespeare


----------



## Fleurignacois

Samuel Goldwyn


----------



## loonlover

Glenn Ford


----------



## Fleurignacois

Frederico Fellini


----------



## loonlover

Frances Gumm


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gina Lollobrigida


----------



## loonlover

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## Fleurignacois

Peter Fonda


----------



## JMJeffries

Fred Savage


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sean Bean


----------



## loonlover

Barry White


----------



## JMJeffries

Matt Damon


----------



## derek alvah

Dick Clark


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Calvin Kline


----------



## loonlover

Keira Knightley


----------



## JMJeffries

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Fleurignacois

Stephen Sondheim


----------



## loonlover

Sally Field


----------



## Fleurignacois

Faye Dunaway


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Dan Browne


----------



## geoffthomas

Betty White


----------



## Fleurignacois

Warren Beatty


----------



## loonlover

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## Fleurignacois

Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## loonlover

Brit Hume


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hugh Hefner


----------



## JMJeffries

Harrison Ford


----------



## loonlover

Fritz Weaver


----------



## loonlover

Stephanie Powers


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Paula Abdul


----------



## JMJeffries

Al Pacino


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Peter Gabriel


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gertrude Lawrence


----------



## loonlover

Lesley Gore


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

George Wallace


----------



## geoffthomas

William Penn


----------



## Fleurignacois

Perry Como


----------



## loonlover

Carl Sagan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sally Fields


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Farah Fawcett (msp)


----------



## JMJeffries

Freida Pinto


----------



## loonlover

Paul Newman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nancy Reagan


----------



## loonlover

Richard Widmark


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Holden


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Henry Morgan


----------



## JMJeffries

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## loonlover

Fanny Brice


----------



## loonlover

Mortimer Snerd


----------



## Fleurignacois

Samantha Fox


----------



## loonlover

Fannie Flagg


----------



## Fleurignacois

Fredric March


----------



## loonlover

Miriam Makeba


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mick Jagger


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Josephine Baker


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bix Beiderbecke


----------



## loonlover

Bob Feller


----------



## JMJeffries

Fran Drecker


----------



## loonlover

Dick Martin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Martine Aubry


----------



## loonlover

Allan Sherman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sterling Hayden


----------



## JMJeffries

Harry Hamlin


----------



## GregSisco

Howard Stern


----------



## loonlover

Stan Laurel


----------



## GregSisco

Larry David


----------



## loonlover

Dan Rowan


----------



## GregSisco

Ray Winston


----------



## loonlover

Walt Frazier


----------



## GregSisco

Fred Willard


----------



## loonlover

Will Smith


----------



## GregSisco

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## loonlover

Jack Lord


----------



## GregSisco

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## derek alvah

Fats Domino


----------



## loonlover

Dale Robertson


----------



## GregSisco

Robert Rodriguez


----------



## loonlover

Richard Burton


----------



## derek alvah

Bob Denver


----------



## GregSisco

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ann Rice


----------



## GregSisco

Ryan Gosling


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gary Barlow


----------



## GregSisco

Bill Cosby


----------



## Fleurignacois

Carmen Miranda


----------



## loonlover

Melanie Griffith


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gene Kelly


----------



## loonlover

Kaye Ballard


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bernie Madoff


----------



## GregSisco

Mao Tse Tung


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tom Hanks


----------



## GregSisco

Howard Hughes


----------



## Fleurignacois

Herbert Hoover


----------



## loonlover

Hank Aaron


----------



## geoffthomas

albert einstein


----------



## loonlover

Edie Adams


----------



## GregSisco

Aaron Eckhart


----------



## loonlover

Elvis Costello


----------



## JMJeffries

Candice Bergen


----------



## loonlover

Benny Goodman


----------



## GregSisco

Gary Sinise


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sylvia Plath


----------



## loonlover

Pearl Bailey


----------



## Fleurignacois

Beau Bridges


----------



## loonlover

Betty White


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Will Smith


----------



## loonlover

Stephen Austin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Annie Lennox


----------



## loonlover

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Nora Roberts


----------



## GregSisco

Ralph Macchio


----------



## loonlover

Merv Griffin


----------



## derek alvah

Gene Wilder


----------



## loonlover

Winthrop Rockefeller


----------



## Fleurignacois

Robert Johnson


----------



## loonlover

Jake Owen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Oliver Hardy


----------



## loonlover

Harold Baines


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bernard Montgomery


----------



## loonlover

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## GregSisco

Patrick Stewart


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## JMJeffries

Patrick Swayze


----------



## GregSisco

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## loonlover

George Burns


----------



## GregSisco

Bob Balaban


----------



## loonlover

Bing Crosby


----------



## GregSisco

Cary Grant


----------



## loonlover

George Plimpton


----------



## GregSisco

Phil Hartman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hank Williams


----------



## loonlover

Willie Mays


----------



## Fleurignacois

Martin Sheen


----------



## loonlover

Sally Rand


----------



## JMJeffries

Roger Moore


----------



## Fleurignacois

Michel Legrand


----------



## Retired

Louis Armstrong


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann Hathaway


----------



## GregSisco

Harold Ramis


----------



## loonlover

Richard Pryor


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Penelope Cruz


----------



## loonlover

Clark Gable


----------



## JMJeffries

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## loonlover

Kate Hudson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Herman Munster


----------



## 13500

Maeve Binchy


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## JMJeffries

Brad Pitt


----------



## Fleurignacois

Paul Newman


----------



## loonlover

Nadia Comaneci


----------



## GregSisco

Chazz Palminteri


----------



## loonlover

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## Fleurignacois

Melina Mercouri


----------



## loonlover

Mercedes McCambridge


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mike Tyson


----------



## geoffthomas

Tom Mix


----------



## Fleurignacois

Margaret Lockwood


----------



## loonlover

Lloyd Nolan


----------



## GregSisco

Nicholas Cage


----------



## loonlover

Caesar Romero


----------



## loonlover

Roger Whittaker


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Willem Dafoe


----------



## GregSisco

Dario Argento


----------



## loonlover

Ann Landers


----------



## JMJeffries

Larry Sanders


----------



## Fleurignacois

Steven Seagal


----------



## loonlover

Susan St James


----------



## JMJeffries

Sam Neill


----------



## derek alvah

Nick Nolte


----------



## Fleurignacois

Norman Wisdom


----------



## GregSisco

Winston Churchill


----------



## GregSisco

Martin Freeman


----------



## loonlover

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## GregSisco

Cillian Murphy


----------



## loonlover

Mary Martin


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Martin Scorsese (msp)


----------



## GregSisco

Steven Soderberg


----------



## loonlover

Sidney Greenstreet


----------



## GregSisco

Graham Chapman


----------



## loonlover

Carl Reiner


----------



## Fleurignacois

Richard Widmark


----------



## GregSisco

Warwick Davis


----------



## Fleurignacois

Danielle Steel


----------



## GregSisco

Sacha Baron Cohen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Charles Bronson


----------



## loonlover

Bridgitte Bardot


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brian May


----------



## derek alvah

Milla Jovovich


----------



## loonlover

Jill St. John


----------



## Fleurignacois

Jimmy Osmond


----------



## derek alvah

Oscar Wilde


----------



## loonlover

William Powell


----------



## JMJeffries

Paula Prentiss


----------



## loonlover

Peter Marshall


----------



## Fleurignacois

Maurice Chevalier


----------



## loonlover

Carol Channing


----------



## derek alvah

Chuck Norris


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nanette Newman


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Natalie Woods


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Woody Allen


----------



## JMJeffries

Allison Hannigan


----------



## GregSisco

Harold Ramis


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Richard Harris


----------



## Fleurignacois

Halle Berry


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Darin


----------



## JMJeffries

Diane Keaton


----------



## loonlover

Keith Anderson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Andrew Jackson


----------



## loonlover

Jerry Jones


----------



## 908tracy

Justin Bieber..........my 15 yo will marry him one day, don't ya know!


----------



## loonlover

Bill Walton


----------



## Fleurignacois

Walter Brennan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Boris Karloff


----------



## Fleurignacois

Karl Malden


----------



## JMJeffries

michael douglas


----------



## Fleurignacois

Don Amici


----------



## geoffthomas

Amy Grant


----------



## loonlover

Grant Teaff


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Tyler Parry


----------



## JMJeffries

Pamela Anderson


----------



## loonlover

Linda Evans


----------



## Fleurignacois

Eddie Murphy


----------



## loonlover

Michael Landon


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lorna Luft


----------



## loonlover

Leslie Uggams


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Ursula Andress


----------



## Fleurignacois

Alan Ladd


----------



## zzzzzzz

Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Fleurignacois

Vincent Price


----------



## geoffthomas

Pete Fountain


----------



## JMJeffries

Frankie Muniz


----------



## Fleurignacois

Minnie Driver


----------



## geoffthomas

Dave Brubeck


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ben Webster


----------



## loonlover

Wes Craven


----------



## Fleurignacois

Chas Chandler


----------



## loonlover

Charles Boyer


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bernie Taupin


----------



## loonlover

Terry Thomas


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ty Hardin


----------



## GregSisco

Harry Houdini


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hugh Grant


----------



## loonlover

Gisele MacKenzie


----------



## KTaylor-Green

MacKenzie Phillips


----------



## loonlover

Phil Collins


----------



## Fleurignacois

Colin Firth


----------



## loonlover

Frankie Laine


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lana Turner


----------



## loonlover

Tom Hanks


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hilary Clinton


----------



## loonlover

Carmen Miranda


----------



## geoffthomas

Martin Short


----------



## Fleurignacois

Steve McQueen


----------



## loonlover

Merlin Olsen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Oscar Wilde


----------



## loonlover

Wendy Darling


----------



## GregSisco

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## derek alvah

Linnea Quigley


----------



## loonlover

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Fleurignacois

Trevor Howard


----------



## loonlover

Howard Cosell


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Courtney Love


----------



## geoffthomas

Liv Tyler


----------



## JMJeffries

Taylor Swift


----------



## Grace Elliot

Susan Sarandon.

(I dont suppose "Sooty" as in the glove puppet counts.)


----------



## loonlover

Sandra Brown


----------



## geoffthomas

Bode Miller


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Maeve Binchy


----------



## loonlover

Bryan Adams


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Aiden Quinn


----------



## Fleurignacois

Quincy Jones


----------



## Grace Elliot

Joanna Trollope.


----------



## geoffthomas

Tom Jones


----------



## loonlover

Jerry Lewis


----------



## Fleurignacois

Susan Sarandon


----------



## loonlover

Sheila MacRae


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mama Cass


----------



## loonlover

Claude Rains


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## Ann Herrick

Frank Zappa


----------



## Fleurignacois

Zoe Ball


----------



## loonlover

Billy Eckstine


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Elizabeth Shue


----------



## Fleurignacois

Simon Le Bon


----------



## loonlover

Liza Minelli


----------



## Fleurignacois

Marianne Faithful


----------



## loonlover

Faith Ford


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Fred Savage


----------



## loonlover

Samuel Jackson


----------



## loonlover

Geraldo Rivera


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## Fleurignacois

Chips Rafferty


----------



## loonlover

Raymond Burr


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bill Bailey


----------



## loonlover

Barry White


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Walter Cronkite


----------



## loonlover

Kevin Kline


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Oops, I mis-spelled then corrected. You are too fast for me, loonlover!


----------



## Fleurignacois

Katy Price


----------



## R J Askew

Patrice Evra


----------



## Fleurignacois

Erwin Rommel


----------



## loonlover

Robert Wagner



KTaylor-Green said:


> Oops, I mis-spelled then corrected. You are too fast for me, loonlover!


I figured I'd just go with the flow.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Wynona Ryder


----------



## Fleurignacois

Richard Nixon


----------



## loonlover

Nell Carter


----------



## JMJeffries

Carey Mulligan


----------



## loonlover

Maxine Waters


----------



## Fleurignacois

Will Young


----------



## loonlover

Yul Brynner


----------



## 13500

Brian Williams


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

William Hudson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Helen Mirren


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Meryl Streep


----------



## loonlover

Sonny Bono


----------



## JMJeffries

Brad Whitford


----------



## loonlover

William Tecumseh Sherman


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sharon Stone


----------



## loonlover

Shari Lewis


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lily Langtry


----------



## loonlover

Lily Tomlin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Thomas Edison


----------



## loonlover

Edward G Robinson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Robert E Lee


----------



## JMJeffries

Lena Horne


----------



## geoffthomas

Honor Blackman


----------



## loonlover

Bill Murray


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mac Davis


----------



## loonlover

David Hartman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hugh Laurie


----------



## loonlover

Lindsey Wagner


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wayne Sleep


----------



## loonlover

Sandra Locke


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lance Armstrong


----------



## loonlover

Abby Lane


----------



## Marguerite

Laura Dern


----------



## JMJeffries

Denice Richards


----------



## loonlover

Robin Roberts


----------



## GregSisco

Rachel Weisz


----------



## Fleurignacois

Walt Whitman


----------



## loonlover

Walter Mondale


----------



## Fleurignacois

Marion Montgomery


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Minnie Mouse!


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mo Mowlem


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mary McCormack


----------



## loonlover

Martin Mull


----------



## JMJeffries

Mary Steenburgen


----------



## geoffthomas

Steve Reeves


----------



## loonlover

Rex Harrison


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Harrison Ford


----------



## loonlover

Fidel Castro


----------



## JMJeffries

Fred Astaire


----------



## loonlover

Alice Faye


----------



## Fleurignacois

Fay Wray


----------



## loonlover

Warren Moon


----------



## Fleurignacois

Maurice Chevalier


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## loonlover

June Lockhart


----------



## JMJeffries

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## loonlover

Larry Fine


----------



## Fleurignacois

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## loonlover

Carol Lawrence


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lee Majors


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Martin Scorcese


----------



## loonlover

Simon Baker


----------



## GregSisco

Bob Saget


----------



## loonlover

Sidney Greenstreet


----------



## Fleurignacois

George Raft


----------



## GregSisco

Richard Simmons


----------



## loonlover

Sidney Blumenthal


----------



## GregSisco

Boris Karloff


----------



## JMJeffries

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bob Dylan


----------



## GregSisco

Dominic Chianese


----------



## loonlover

Carl Perkins


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Patty Duke


----------



## loonlover

David Niven


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Fleurignacois

Santa Claus


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Charlie Brown (he's a clown!)


----------



## Fleurignacois

Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## GregSisco

Norman Bates


----------



## derek alvah

Brad Dourif


----------



## loonlover

Dixie Carter


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Connie Francis


----------



## loonlover

Fay Wray


----------



## loonlover

Martha Washington


----------



## geoffthomas

Walter Reed


----------



## GregSisco

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## JMJeffries

Elmore Leonard


----------



## loonlover

Lisa Hartman


----------



## GregSisco

Harvey Weinstein


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wallace Simpson


----------



## loonlover

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Fleurignacois

Pierre Cardin


----------



## loonlover

Carla Bruni


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bruce Dern


----------



## loonlover

Danny Kaye


----------



## JMJeffries

Katherine Hiegl


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hank Williams


----------



## GregSisco

Warren Beatty


----------



## loonlover

Beverly Sills


----------



## kaotickitten

Selena Gomez


----------



## JMJeffries

Greer Garson  


Happy New Year


----------



## GregSisco

Greg Kinnear


----------



## loonlover

Kristi Yamaguchi


----------



## jumbojohnny

Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## loonlover

Samuel Adams


----------



## GregSisco

Albert Brooks


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brooke Shields


----------



## GregSisco

Shane Black


----------



## loonlover

Barry Sanders


----------



## GregSisco

Sacha Baron Cohen.


----------



## JMJeffries

Charlene Theron


----------



## loonlover

Tom Berenger


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Betty Grable


----------



## GregSisco

Gene Hackman


----------



## JMJeffries

Helen Mirren


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Mickey Rourke


----------



## JMJeffries

Ray Milland


----------



## loonlover

Melba Moore


----------



## GregSisco

Mitch Hedberg


----------



## loonlover

Harry Connick, Jr.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Constance Bennett


----------



## kaotickitten

Brian Littrel


----------



## loonlover

Lily Langtry


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lana Turner


----------



## loonlover

Tim Conway


----------



## Fleurignacois

Corin Redgrave


----------



## loonlover

Richard Rodgers


----------



## Fleurignacois

Roman Abramovich


----------



## loonlover

Aaron Tippin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tom Cleverly


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Cecil B. DeMille


----------



## Fleurignacois

Dizzie Gillespie


----------



## JMJeffries

Greer Garson


----------



## loonlover

Gale Storm


----------



## Fleurignacois

Simon Cowell


----------



## JMJeffries

Cameron Diaz


----------



## loonlover

David Nelson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Norman Rockwell


----------



## loonlover

Robert Mitchum


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mary Martin


----------



## loonlover

Mel Torme


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tony Newley


----------



## JMJeffries

Natalie Portman


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Phillip Glass


----------



## loonlover

George Sand


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## loonlover

William Windom


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wilfred Pickles


----------



## loonlover

Paula Prentiss


----------



## Fleurignacois

Pancho Villa


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Victoria Principal


----------



## JMJeffries

pat sajak


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sonny Liston


----------



## loonlover

Larry Bird


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bett Midler


----------



## loonlover

Mickey Rooney


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Ronald Reagan


----------



## sesmith

Roald Dahl


----------



## loonlover

David Birney


----------



## JMJeffries

Ben Affeck


----------



## Todd Young

Anne Hathaway


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Howard Cosell


----------



## loonlover

Connie Francis


----------



## Fleurignacois

Fran Cotton


----------



## loonlover

Carrie Fisher


----------



## derek alvah

Fisher Stevens


----------



## loonlover

Shaun Cassidy


----------



## derek alvah

Carol Kane


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## Fleurignacois

Henry Winkler


----------



## loonlover

Willie McCovey


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Macaulay Culkin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Colin Firth


----------



## loonlover

Fritz Weaver


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Wordsworth


----------



## loonlover

Walter Winchell


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wayne Rooney


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Roger Moore


----------



## Fleurignacois

Miles Davis


----------



## loonlover

Dick Francis


----------



## JMJeffries

fran Tarkington


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Tammy Faye Baker


----------



## loonlover

Betty Grable


----------



## kaotickitten

Gypsy Rose


----------



## Fleurignacois

Raymond Burr


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Brendan Fraser


----------



## Fleurignacois

Felicity Kendal


----------



## kaotickitten

Karen Carpenter


----------



## Fleurignacois

Christopher Reeves


----------



## loonlover

Roger Smith


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sean Penn


----------



## Fleurignacois

Peter Ustinov


----------



## geoffthomas

Uriah Heep


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Helen Hunt


----------



## div

H.G. Wells


----------



## loonlover

Warren Beatty


----------



## derek alvah

Bono


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ben Kingsley


----------



## loonlover

Keith Jackson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Jesse James


----------



## loonlover

Jack Elam


----------



## Fleurignacois

Elmore James


----------



## loonlover

Jane Powell


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Pat Sajak


----------



## loonlover

Samantha Eggar


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Elija Wood


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Wilberforce


----------



## loonlover

Ward Bond


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bill Clinton


----------



## GregSisco

Casey Kasem


----------



## Fleurignacois

Karl Marx


----------



## derek alvah

Mae West


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## GregSisco

Fred Flintstone


----------



## loonlover

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Faye Dunaway


----------



## loonlover

Debora Geary


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Gregory Hines


----------



## GregSisco

Harry Shearer


----------



## loonlover

Seth MacFarlane


----------



## GregSisco

Matt Groening


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ginger Baker


----------



## GregSisco

Bob Odenkirk


----------



## Fleurignacois

Omar Bradley


----------



## loonlover

Bill Bixby


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Barbara Walters


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wendy Craig


----------



## geoffthomas

Charles Barkley


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Love lace


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lance Armstrong


----------



## loonlover

Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## JMJeffries

Barbra Streisand


----------



## derek alvah

Sam Elliott


----------



## loonlover

Elvis Presley


----------



## Fleurignacois

Paul Simon


----------



## Meb Bryant

Simon Cowell


----------



## Fleurignacois

Count Dracula


----------



## GregSisco

Doc Holliday


----------



## loonlover

Hedda Hopper


----------



## Fleurignacois

Herman Goering


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Gerard Butler


----------



## Fleurignacois

Burt Reynolds


----------



## loonlover

Randy Owen


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Orlando Bloom


----------



## loonlover

Bill Murray


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mohandas Gandhi


----------



## loonlover

George Gershwin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gertrude Lawrence


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lana Turner


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tina Turner


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Tyra Banks


----------



## Fleurignacois

Broderick Crawford


----------



## geoffthomas

cary grant


----------



## GregSisco

Gregory Peck


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Paula Abdul


----------



## loonlover

Allan Jackson


----------



## GregSisco

James Earl Jones


----------



## loonlover

Jack Jones


----------



## GregSisco

Janis Joplin


----------



## Todd Young

Jack Johnson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Jerome K Jerome


----------



## loonlover

Joe Girardi


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gail Devers


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Daniel Craig


----------



## Fleurignacois

Carly Simon


----------



## GregSisco

Sam Spade


----------



## geoffthomas

shania twain


----------



## GregSisco

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Jack Johnson


----------



## geoffthomas

jim morrison


----------



## loonlover

Marty Robbins


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Robert Wagoner


----------



## GregSisco

Wile E. Coyote


----------



## derek alvah

Chuck Norris


----------



## loonlover

Norman Lear


----------



## Fleurignacois

Laurence Olivier


----------



## loonlover

Orson Bean


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bill Murray


----------



## loonlover

Martin Milner


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio


----------



## GregSisco

Marsellus Wallace


----------



## geoffthomas

Wallis Smith


----------



## Fleurignacois

Steve Harley


----------



## loonlover

Howard Duff


----------



## ireadbooks

Donovan McNabb

Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


----------



## Fleurignacois

Martin Balsam


----------



## loonlover

Bill Withers


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wesley Snipes


----------



## loonlover

Susan Dey


----------



## Fleurignacois

Don Ameche


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Adam Sandler


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sonny Terry


----------



## loonlover

Toni Tenille


----------



## GregSisco

Tony Soprano


----------



## loonlover

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## GregSisco

Orson Welles


----------



## loonlover

Willie Nelson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nelson Riddle


----------



## loonlover

Randy Quaid


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Todd Young

Toni Collette


----------



## loonlover

Carol Burnett


----------



## kaotickitten

Bobby Brown


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bill Bixby


----------



## loonlover

Barry Larkin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Loren Bacall


----------



## loonlover

Brad Paisley


----------



## Fleurignacois

Peter Sellars


----------



## loonlover

Sandy Dennis


----------



## geoffthomas

Dave Galloway


----------



## loonlover

George Plimpton


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Penelope Cruz


----------



## loonlover

Cass Elliot


----------



## Fleurignacois

Enrico Iglesias


----------



## loonlover

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Barry Manilow


----------



## loonlover

Marcel Marceau


----------



## kaotickitten

Mark Walhberg


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Wallace


----------



## loonlover

Walter Brennan


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brenda Fricker


----------



## loonlover

Floyd Cramer


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Katherine Heigl


----------



## geoffthomas

Hugh Downs


----------



## loonlover

Dick Schofield


----------



## GregSisco

Shane Black


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brian Cox


----------



## kaotickitten

Christina Ricci


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## kaotickitten

Monty Hall


----------



## Fleurignacois

Henrietta Barnet


----------



## loonlover

Bill Russell


----------



## kaotickitten

Randy Quaid


----------



## Fleurignacois

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## kaotickitten

(Dr) Travis Stork


----------



## Fleurignacois

Slim Pickens


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Patrick Wilson


----------



## GregSisco

Wallace Shaun


----------



## loonlover

Sandy Duncan


----------



## tamaraheiner

Drew Barrymore


----------



## loonlover

Barry Fitzgerald


----------



## Fleurignacois

Harlen Coben


----------



## loonlover

Carl Sagan


----------



## Fleurignacois

Seasick Steve


----------



## loonlover

Sammy Baugh


----------



## GregSisco

Bill Nighy


----------



## loonlover

Nathan Lane


----------



## Fleurignacois

Larry Lamb


----------



## loonlover

Lois Lane


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lloyd George


----------



## loonlover

George Washington


----------



## Fleurignacois

Warren Beatty


----------



## loonlover

Bud Gray


----------



## Fleurignacois

Grover Cleveland


----------



## kaotickitten

Crispin Glover


----------



## 13500

Gertrude Stein


----------



## kaotickitten

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Dan Akroid


----------



## loonlover

Ann Landers


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lucille Ball


----------



## kaotickitten

Bean Bailey


----------



## loonlover

Barry Sanders


----------



## kaotickitten

Suzy Orman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Orde Wingate


----------



## loonlover

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## Fleurignacois

Floyd Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

Paul Scofield


----------



## loonlover

Sandy Dennis


----------



## kaotickitten

Danny Thomas


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Terri Hatcher


----------



## Fleurignacois

Harvey Nichols


----------



## loonlover

Nora Roberts


----------



## kaotickitten

Robert Mitchum


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mathew Broderick


----------



## GregSisco

Bobcat Goldthwait


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## loonlover

Don DeFore


----------



## Fleurignacois

David Walliams


----------



## loonlover

William Conrad


----------



## kaotickitten

Connie Francis


----------



## loonlover

Fran Tarkenton


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tracy Ullman


----------



## Todd Young

Ursula Le Guin


----------



## derek alvah

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## loonlover

Karl Malden


----------



## Meb Bryant

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## loonlover

Melba Moore


----------



## derek alvah

Mark Hamill


----------



## loonlover

Harold Baines


----------



## derek alvah

Bing Crosby


----------



## loonlover

Carole King


----------



## Fleurignacois

Kenneth Grahame


----------



## loonlover

Greg Morris


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mark Philippoussis


----------



## loonlover

Phil Silvers


----------



## 13500

Sharon Stone


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sigmund Freud


----------



## geoffthomas

Francis Drake


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## kaotickitten

Leonard Cohen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Christopher Columbus


----------



## kaotickitten

Celine Dion


----------



## loonlover

Daryl Dragon


----------



## geoffthomas

Don Rickles


----------



## loonlover

Rex Harrison


----------



## kaotickitten

Henry Fonda


----------



## loonlover

Fiorello LaGuardia


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## loonlover

Fern Michaels


----------



## derek alvah

Mister T


----------



## loonlover

Thomas Edison


----------



## Fleurignacois

Eric Bibb


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Hatfield


----------



## Fleurignacois

Henry Moore


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mandy Moore


----------



## Fleurignacois

Moty Alexander


----------



## kaotickitten

Austin Jackson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Jackson Pollock


----------



## geoffthomas

Paula Deen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Dimitri Tiomkin


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Tracy Chapman


----------



## kaotickitten

Charles Bronson


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Allison


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Anne Rice


----------



## loonlover

Roy Rogers


----------



## JMJeffries

Ray Romano


----------



## Fleurignacois

Randy Quaid


----------



## loonlover

Quentin Groves


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ginger Rogers


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Raymond Burr


----------



## geoffthomas

Bea Arthur


----------



## Fleurignacois

Arthur Askey


----------



## kaotickitten

Angela Lansbury


----------



## loonlover

Larry Bird


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bertrand Russell


----------



## loonlover

Rusty Staub


----------



## Fleurignacois

Simon de Montfort


----------



## geoffthomas

Mel Gibson


----------



## kaotickitten

Gerard Butler


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bill Bojangles Robinson


----------



## geoffthomas

Richard Burton


----------



## loonlover

Belle Starr


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Stephanie Zimbalist


----------



## loonlover

Zero Mostel


----------



## kaotickitten

Michael Jackson


----------



## loonlover

Jerry Sloan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Samantha Fox


----------



## kaotickitten

Fred Savage


----------



## loonlover

Sarah Ferguson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Frances de la Tour


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Tom Clancey


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Chuck Berry


----------



## loonlover

Bill Walton


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Wilberforce


----------



## loonlover

Willie Mays


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## geoffthomas

zooey deschanel


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Diane Keaton


----------



## Fleurignacois

Kara Tointon


----------



## kaotickitten

Travis Tritt


----------



## loonlover

Tom Sawyer


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Phil Collins


----------



## kaotickitten

Cindy Williams


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Waylon Jennings


----------



## loonlover

Jerry Lewis


----------



## Fleurignacois

Liam Neeson


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Nigel Havers


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hulk Hogan


----------



## loonlover

Henry Fonda


----------



## Fleurignacois

Francis Bacon


----------



## loonlover

Blake Shelton


----------



## Fleurignacois

Solomon Burke


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Tom Tryon


----------



## Fleurignacois

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## loonlover

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## Fleurignacois

Daniel Boone


----------



## kaotickitten

Betty White


----------



## loonlover

William Jefferson Clinton


----------



## Fleurignacois

Christine Lagarde


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Louis Armstrong


----------



## intinst

Andre Norton


----------



## Fleurignacois

Naomi Campbell


----------



## loonlover

Charles Bronson


----------



## kaotickitten

Bob Hope


----------



## loonlover

Heather Mills


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Melanie Griffith


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gabrielle Steele


----------



## kaotickitten

Steve Perry


----------



## Todd Young

Paul McCartney


----------



## Fleurignacois

Michelle Mone


----------



## loonlover

Mark Martin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Margaret Mitchel


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Megan Fox


----------



## Fleurignacois

Francois Hollande


----------



## geoffthomas

Helen Mirren


----------



## loonlover

Miller Barber


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bob Barker


----------



## kaotickitten

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## sparklemotion

Teri Hatcher


----------



## kaotickitten

Helen Mirren


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## derek alvah

Meg Tilly


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tom Petty


----------



## loonlover

Pat Paulsen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Paul Robeson


----------



## loonlover

Richard Rodgers


----------



## Fleurignacois

Roman Polanski


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Pat Benetar


----------



## Fleurignacois

Billy Ocean


----------



## geoffthomas

Oscar Levant


----------



## Fleurignacois

Larry Hagman


----------



## loonlover

Horace Mann


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Martin Sheen


----------



## loonlover

Shirley Booth


----------



## kaotickitten

Ben Kingsley


----------



## Fleurignacois

Kelly Adams


----------



## Sophrosyne

Anne Hathaway


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Henry Cooper


----------



## Fleurignacois

Camille Pissaro


----------



## loonlover

Peter Ustinov


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Una Stubbs


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## loonlover

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Fleurignacois

Henry Moore


----------



## loonlover

Maureen Reagan


----------



## kaotickitten

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## loonlover

Ron Howard


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Hugh Jackman


----------



## loonlover

Jessie Ventura


----------



## Fleurignacois

Vincent Price


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Paula Abdul


----------



## Fleurignacois

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## loonlover

Lesley Ann Warren


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wilbur Wright


----------



## geoffthomas

Wilford Brimley


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Buzz Aldrin


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Adam Baldwin


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Darin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Diana Krall


----------



## loonlover

Kate Mulgrew


----------



## Fleurignacois

Michael Douglas


----------



## geoffthomas

drew carey


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Carl Sagan


----------



## Fleurignacois

Shirley Maclaine


----------



## kaotickitten

Michael Douglas


----------



## Fleurignacois

David Ben Gurion


----------



## ChrisHewitt

George Orwell


----------



## loonlover

Otto Preminger


----------



## Fleurignacois

Paul Revere


----------



## geoffthomas

Raul Julia


----------



## Fleurignacois

James Earl Ray


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Ronnie Wood


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Wyclef Jean


----------



## Fleurignacois

James Mason


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Marty Robbins


----------



## loonlover

Rhonda Fleming


----------



## Fleurignacois

Frank Gorshin


----------



## kaotickitten

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## Fleurignacois

George Armstrong Custer


----------



## loonlover

Christie Brinkley


----------



## Fleurignacois

Big Bill Broonzy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Neil Armstrong


----------



## loonlover

Allan Sherman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Stanley Kubrick


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ricky Nelson


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Niki Lauda


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lilian Gish


----------



## loonlover

George Strait


----------



## geoffthomas

Richard Pryor


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Paul McCartney


----------



## Fleurignacois

Max Miller


----------



## loonlover

Mickey Mantle


----------



## geoffthomas

Mark Cuban


----------



## loonlover

Cuba Gooding, Jr.


----------



## Fleurignacois

Grace Kelly


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Katharine Hepburn


----------



## 13500

Harold Pinter


----------



## Fleurignacois

Paula Wilcox


----------



## loonlover

Will Rogers


----------



## Fleurignacois

Randy Newman


----------



## kaotickitten

Nancy Regan


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ruby Wax


----------



## loonlover

William Holden


----------



## Fleurignacois

Harpo Marx


----------



## loonlover

Millard Fillmore


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Francis Scott Keys


----------



## Fleurignacois

Karen Blixen


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Bill Bixby


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bernard Herman


----------



## loonlover

Harry Truman


----------



## kaotickitten

Tracy Nelson


----------



## loonlover

Nanette Fabray


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Fred Williard


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Bonney


----------



## kaotickitten

Brian Wilson


----------



## geoffthomas

Willa Cather


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Billy Carter


----------



## Fleurignacois

Colin Powell


----------



## loonlover

Phil Silvers


----------



## Rich Walls

Shel Silverstein


----------



## loonlover

Susan Hayward


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Halle Berry


----------



## Fleurignacois

Barbara Bach


----------



## GregSisco

Bob Balaban


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brian Hanrahan


----------



## loonlover

Harry Nilsson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nelson Piquet


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Pia Zadora


----------



## Fleurignacois

Zachary Scott


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Martin


----------



## geoffthomas

muhammad ali


----------



## Adonna

Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Stephen King


----------



## Fleurignacois

Kate O'Mara


----------



## geoffthomas

Olivia Wilde


----------



## Fleurignacois

Willie Dixon


----------



## loonlover

Danny Kaye


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Kevin Dobbs


----------



## loonlover

Dennis Weaver


----------



## carla_n123

Walt Disney

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Dennis Day


----------



## derek alvah

David Tennant


----------



## Fleurignacois

Titus Oates


----------



## loonlover

Orrin Hatch


----------



## LadyHawk

Hannah Montana


----------



## loonlover

Merlin Olsen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Oliver Hardy


----------



## loonlover

Hiram Walker


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Walter Brennen


----------



## loonlover

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Terry Goodkind


----------



## Fleurignacois

George S Patton


----------



## loonlover

Patsy Cline


----------



## Fleurignacois

Carmen Miranda


----------



## loonlover

Marvin  Hamlisch


----------



## Fleurignacois

Henry Cotton


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Clark Gable


----------



## geoffthomas

Gerald Ford


----------



## Meb Bryant

Faith Hill


----------



## GregSisco

Henry Fonda


----------



## Todd Young

Fred Saberhagen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Stan Laurel


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lawrence Fishburn


----------



## Fleurignacois

Florence Nightingale


----------



## loonlover

Nomar Garciaparra


----------



## carla_n123

George Bush

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## carla_n123

George Bush

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Hope


----------



## loonlover

Heloise


----------



## kaotickitten

Hellen Keller


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Kenny Rogers


----------



## kaotickitten

Rodger Ebert


----------



## loonlover

Ed Wynn


----------



## Fleurignacois

Willie Nelson


----------



## loonlover

Nelson Eddy


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Edward Burns


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Jerry brown


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bernard Montgomery


----------



## loonlover

Moira Shearer


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sean Connery


----------



## loonlover

Cary Grant


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gloria Gaynor


----------



## loonlover

George Carlin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Carl Perkins


----------



## loonlover

Pearl Bailey


----------



## valleycat1

bob marley


----------



## loonlover

Mel Ott


----------



## Fleurignacois

Oscar Wilde


----------



## geoffthomas

Will Rogers


----------



## JimC1946

Ralph Kramden


----------



## loonlover

Ken Burns


----------



## GregSisco

Bob Newhart


----------



## loonlover

Ned Beatty


----------



## GregSisco

Brad Sherwood


----------



## loonlover

Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Todd Young

Jack Nicholson


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Niaomi Campbell


----------



## loonlover

Cliff Robertson


----------



## GregSisco

Robert Pattinson


----------



## loonlover

Peter O'Toole


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Oscar Wilde


----------



## loonlover

William Windom


----------



## GregSisco

Warwick Davis


----------



## loonlover

Donald O'Connor


----------



## GregSisco

Orson Scott Card


----------



## loonlover

Carol Burnett


----------



## GregSisco

Brian Griffin


----------



## loonlover

Garry Moore


----------



## Lyndl

Meryl Streep


----------



## loonlover

Sarah Vaughn


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Vic Morrow


----------



## loonlover

Marian Anderson


----------



## GregSisco

Alan Alda


----------



## JimC1946

Arthur Miller


----------



## loonlover

Marlin Perkins


----------



## Angela

Peter Falk


----------



## kaotickitten

Frank Sinatra


----------



## loonlover

Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## Fleurignacois

Dean Martin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mae West


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Winston Churchill


----------



## geoffthomas

Jerry Lewis


----------



## JimC1946

Liam Neeson


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Nora Roberts


----------



## geoffthomas

Richard Widmark


----------



## Fleurignacois

Wayne Rooney


----------



## Todd Young

Robert Redford


----------



## loonlover

Richard Burton


----------



## GregSisco

Burton Cummings


----------



## Fleurignacois

Christopher Columbus


----------



## loonlover

Charles Barkley


----------



## Fleurignacois

Boz Scaggs


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sandra Brown


----------



## loonlover

Barbara Bosson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Billy May


----------



## loonlover

Margaret Whiting


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Pitt


----------



## Madeline

Paula Abdul


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Adam Baldwin


----------



## geoffthomas

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## loonlover

Tom Thumb


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tim Minchin


----------



## loonlover

Mark Cuban


----------



## Fleurignacois

Christine Keeler


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Kevin Costner


----------



## JimC1946

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## loonlover

Chris Chambliss


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Corey Feldman


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Fleurignacois

Shirley Ann Field


----------



## loonlover

Fred Gwynne


----------



## JimC1946

George Washington


----------



## loonlover

Will Smith


----------



## Fleurignacois

Samantha Bond


----------



## geoffthomas

Beverly Sills


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sebastien Coe


----------



## loonlover

Carla Neggers


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nigel Havers


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Henry Kissinger


----------



## JimC1946

Karl Malden


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mary Martin


----------



## loonlover

Melody Thomas Scott


----------



## Fleurignacois

Stanley Kubrick


----------



## loonlover

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bo Derek


----------



## geoffthomas

David Brinkley


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Barbara Stanwyk


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sean Bean


----------



## geoffthomas

Billie Dee Williams


----------



## JimC1946

Walt Whitman


----------



## GregSisco

Werner Herzog


----------



## loonlover

Howard Hesseman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hank Williams


----------



## loonlover

Will Durant


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Dana Delaney


----------



## geoffthomas

don cheadle


----------



## Fleurignacois

Carole Lombard


----------



## JimC1946

Leon Uris


----------



## Fleurignacois

Uri Geller


----------



## loonlover

Gregory Peck


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Penelope Cruz


----------



## loonlover

Carlton Fisk


----------



## Fleurignacois

Fanny Bryce


----------



## loonlover

Beverly Sills


----------



## Fleurignacois

Simone de Beauvoir


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Hope


----------



## Fleurignacois

Harry Houdini


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Henry Fonda


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Frankie Muniz


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mickey Dolenz


----------



## geoffthomas

Drew Pearson


----------



## jumbojohnny

Paul Bettany


----------



## loonlover

Bill Murray


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mitt Romney


----------



## loonlover

Roger Daltrey


----------



## JimC1946

Dean Martin


----------



## loonlover

Marshall Tucker


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tanya Tucker


----------



## loonlover

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Jefferson Davis


----------



## loonlover

Desi Arnaz


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Alice Borchart


----------



## loonlover

Betty Grable


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Gregory Peck


----------



## Fleurignacois

Paul Macartney


----------



## loonlover

Martin Milner


----------



## JimC1946

Maude Frickert


----------



## loonlover

Fred Thompson


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Tina Turner


----------



## Fleurignacois

Tim Rice


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Ronald Colman (a real oldie)


----------



## Fleurignacois

Claudette Colbert


----------



## geoffthomas

Claude Raines


----------



## Fleurignacois

Rudolf Valentino


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Vivien Leigh


----------



## JimC1946

Leo Tolstoy


----------



## loonlover

Tom Sawyer


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sharon Stone


----------



## JimC1946

Sheb Wooley


----------



## geoffthomas

Will Arnett


----------



## loonlover

Axl Rose


----------



## Fleurignacois

Rod Stewart


----------



## loonlover

Sarah Churchill


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Charleton Heston


----------



## Fleurignacois

Herbert Hoover


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Hedy LeMar


----------



## loonlover

Lynda Bird Johnson


----------



## Fleurignacois

James Watt


----------



## loonlover

Walter Mitty


----------



## JimC1946

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Fleurignacois

Marvin Hamlisch


----------



## loonlover

Harvey Kuehn


----------



## Fleurignacois

Karl Marx


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Morgan Freeman


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Fleurignacois

Samuel Adams


----------



## geoffthomas

abby lane


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lauren Bacall


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Betsy Ross


----------



## geoffthomas

Rocky Marciano


----------



## loonlover

Kate Smith


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Brightman


----------



## loonlover

Barbara McNair


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mick Jagger


----------



## loonlover

John Stossel


----------



## Fleurignacois

Shirley Maclaine


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## Ethan Coffee

Dave Grohl


----------



## Fleurignacois

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## loonlover

Sandy Dennis


----------



## Fleurignacois

Dennis Hopper


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Heather Locklear


----------



## loonlover

Lance Alworth


----------



## Fleurignacois

Amy Winehouse


----------



## loonlover

Ward Bond


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bamber Gascoine


----------



## loonlover

Gerald Perry


----------



## Fleurignacois

Perry Mason


----------



## loonlover

Marsha Mason


----------



## GregSisco

Marty McFly


----------



## Fleurignacois

Montgomery Clift


----------



## loonlover

Charles Gibson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Geraldine Chaplin


----------



## loonlover

Charles Laughton


----------



## Fleurignacois

Leon Gambetta


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sam Goldwyn


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Goldie Hawn


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hal Wallis


----------



## loonlover

Wallis Simpson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Steven Sondheim


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Steven King


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## JimC1946

Minnie Mouse


----------



## loonlover

Manny Ramirez


----------



## Fleurignacois

Robert Frost


----------



## loonlover

Fred MacMurray


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## loonlover

George Blanda


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brenda Fricker


----------



## JimC1946

Ford Prefect


----------



## loonlover

Patty Duke


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Donna Reed


----------



## loonlover

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## kaotickitten

Ricky Nelson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nelson Eddy


----------



## loonlover

Eddie Fisher


----------



## Fleurignacois

Fiona Bruce


----------



## loonlover

Bert Parks


----------



## msdanielle28

Paula Deen


----------



## loonlover

Danny Ainge


----------



## kaotickitten

Ann Margret


----------



## Fleurignacois

Marie Osmond


----------



## loonlover

Orson Bean


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Babe Ruth


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ruth Rendell


----------



## geoffthomas

Ray Parker (Jr.)


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Pat Harrington


----------



## loonlover

Howdy Doody


----------



## Fleurignacois

Deanna Durbin


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Dudley Doolittle


----------



## Fleurignacois

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## geoffthomas

Lee Van Cleef


----------



## Fleurignacois

Clint Eastwood


----------



## JimC1946

Etta James


----------



## loonlover

Jim Bunning


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## loonlover

Ted Nugent


----------



## ChrisHewitt

Nigel Havers


----------



## Fleurignacois

Holly Willoughby


----------



## loonlover

Warren Beatty


----------



## JimC1946

Bill Bailey


----------



## loonlover

Bill Lee


----------



## geoffthomas

Lana Wood


----------



## Fleurignacois

Woodruf Wilson


----------



## loonlover

Willie Aames


----------



## Fleurignacois

Anita Dobson


----------



## loonlover

Donald O'Connor


----------



## Fleurignacois

Oliver Cromwell


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Laughton


----------



## loonlover

Larry Gelbart


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Greg Kennear


----------



## geoffthomas

Karl Rove


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ray Milland


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Micky Mouse


----------



## Fleurignacois

Michael Madsen


----------



## loonlover

Mary Lou Retton


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Robert Redford


----------



## loonlover

Richard Thomas


----------



## geoffthomas

Ted Mack


----------



## Fleurignacois

Miriam Makeba


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Melissa Gilbert


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gary Cooper


----------



## geoffthomas

Crazy Horse


----------



## Fleurignacois

Harry Connick


----------



## loonlover

Carl Reiner


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Richard Pryor


----------



## loonlover

Perry Como


----------



## geoffthomas

Christian Bale


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Bob Hope


----------



## loonlover

Harry Morgan


----------



## JimC1946

Mary Martin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Michael Flatley


----------



## loonlover

Fred McGriff


----------



## Fleurignacois

Martin Balsam


----------



## Meb Bryant

Betty Boop


----------



## Fleurignacois

Buffalo Bill


----------



## Meb Bryant

Billy Bonney (William Bonney, Billy the Kid)


----------



## Fleurignacois

Banjo Patterson


----------



## loonlover

Pat Benatar


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brenda Vaccaro


----------



## JimC1946

Vincent Price


----------



## Fleurignacois

Peter Ustinov


----------



## geoffthomas

uri geller


----------



## loonlover

Ginger Rogers


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Robert Blake


----------



## Meb Bryant

Betsy Ross


----------



## LilianaHart

Rachel McAdams


----------



## Fleurignacois

Molly Malone


----------



## JimC1946

Mark Twain


----------



## loonlover

Timothy Hutton


----------



## Fleurignacois

Helen of Troy


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Tom Hanks


----------



## loonlover

Hank Aaron


----------



## Fleurignacois

Amy Johnson


----------



## derek alvah

Jesse Ventura


----------



## JimC1946

Vance Packard


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Porky Pig


----------



## Fleurignacois

Pamela Anderson


----------



## JimC1946

Arnold Palmer


----------



## loonlover

Pearl Bailey


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bill Bailey


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bob Hope


----------



## SandraBalzo

Honor Blackman


----------



## loonlover

Bill Murray


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Martin Sheen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Sylvia Plath


----------



## loonlover

Sharon Stone


----------



## Fleurignacois

Stanley Holloway


----------



## loonlover

Heloise


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Buddy Hackett


----------



## Fleurignacois

Harry James


----------



## SandraBalzo

Jack Black


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bob Ross


----------



## SandraBalzo

Raul Julia


----------



## loonlover

Jerry Van ****


----------



## JimC1946

Donald Duck


----------



## SandraBalzo

Dwayne Hickman


----------



## loonlover

Hal Linden


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lyndon B Johnson


----------



## loonlover

Jerry Douglas


----------



## SandraBalzo

Dennis O'Leary


----------



## loonlover

Oral Roberts


----------



## Fleurignacois

Roberto Mancini


----------



## loonlover

Mark Harmon


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Heidi Klum


----------



## SandraBalzo

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## loonlover

Cary Grant


----------



## JimC1946

George Washington


----------



## SandraBalzo

Will Smith


----------



## Fleurignacois

Shirley Temple


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Shirley Jones


----------



## derek alvah

Janet Leigh


----------



## SandraBalzo

Lleyton Hewitt


----------



## loonlover

Harry Truman


----------



## JimC1946

Theodore Dreiser


----------



## loonlover

Don Drysdale


----------



## SandraBalzo

Demi Moore


----------



## loonlover

Martha Washington


----------



## Fleurignacois

Walter Raleigh


----------



## loonlover

Wilson Pickett


----------



## SandraBalzo

Paul McCartney


----------



## JimC1946

Mike Wallace


----------



## SandraBalzo

Wally Shirra


----------



## Fleurignacois

Susan Hampshire


----------



## derek alvah

Hugh Grant


----------



## SandraBalzo

Heather Locklear


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lon Chaney


----------



## JimC1946

Carson McCullers


----------



## loonlover

Minnie Pearl


----------



## Fleurignacois

Paula Radcliffe


----------



## loonlover

Reggie Jackson


----------



## JimC1946

Jack Kelly


----------



## loonlover

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Christopher Walken


----------



## loonlover

Walter Koenig


----------



## geoffthomas

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## JimC1946

Duncan Phyfe


----------



## loonlover

Patti Page


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Philip Margolin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Michelle Obama


----------



## loonlover

Owen Wister


----------



## JimC1946

Wynn Stewart


----------



## loonlover

Sammy Hagar


----------



## Fleurignacois

Horst Bucholz


----------



## SandraBalzo

Ben Gazzara


----------



## derek alvah

Gene Wilder


----------



## SandraBalzo

Warren Buffett


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Valentine


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Vincent Price


----------



## loonlover

Peter Noone


----------



## JimC1946

Nanette Fabray


----------



## SandraBalzo

Frank Capra


----------



## crca56

chuck barris


----------



## Fleurignacois

Bob Hope


----------



## loonlover

Henry Aaron


----------



## JimC1946

Adam Smith


----------



## crca56

soupy sales


----------



## Fleurignacois

Soloman Burke


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Barry Manilow


----------



## Fleurignacois

Morgan Freeman


----------



## SandraBalzo

Frank Sinatra


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Lawrence


----------



## loonlover

Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Fleurignacois

Vincent Price


----------



## loonlover

Piers Anthony


----------



## JimC1946

Arnold Stang


----------



## loonlover

Sandy Koufax


----------



## SandraBalzo

Ken Olin


----------



## Fleurignacois

Oliver Hardy


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Halle Berry


----------



## geoffthomas

Ben Gazarra


----------



## Fleurignacois

Gabrielle Sabatini


----------



## SandraBalzo

Samantha Stosur


----------



## geoffthomas

samuel adams


----------



## Fleurignacois

Abel Tasman


----------



## JimC1946

Thomas Paine


----------



## SandraBalzo

Patrick Swayze


----------



## derek alvah

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## loonlover

Willie Davis


----------



## Marguerite

Sammy Davis


----------



## Fleurignacois

Douglas Bader


----------



## loonlover

Barry McGuire


----------



## JimC1946

Minnie Mouse


----------



## loonlover

Mama Cass Elliott


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Evangeline Lilly


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lily Langtry


----------



## SandraBalzo

Louis Vuitton


----------



## loonlover

Vera Wang


----------



## Caddy

Wilma Flintstone.


----------



## loonlover

Fred Flintstone


----------



## crca56

flash gordon


----------



## loonlover

Grace Kelly


----------



## crca56

keenan wynn


----------



## loonlover

Willie Wilson


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Shatner


----------



## JimC1946

Sheb Wooley


----------



## Fleurignacois

William Wordsworth


----------



## JimC1946

Ward Bond


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Darin


----------



## SandraBalzo

Dick Van ****


----------



## Fleurignacois

Dana Andrews


----------



## loonlover

Andrew Carnegie


----------



## GregSisco

Cecil B. DeMille


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Dennis Hopper


----------



## JimC1946

Harley Race


----------



## Fleurignacois

Roger Federer


----------



## loonlover

Frank Howard


----------



## GregSisco

Harley Quinn


----------



## Fleurignacois

Quentin Hogg


----------



## JimC1946

Harold Stassen


----------



## Fleurignacois

Steve Martin


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Martin Luther


----------



## geoffthomas

Lucille Ball


----------



## JimC1946

Buddy Holly


----------



## loonlover

Harry Thomason


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Tom Cruise


----------



## loonlover

Charo


----------



## crca56

chuck norris


----------



## Fleurignacois

Norman Rockwell


----------



## loonlover

Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Fleurignacois

Melanie Griffiths


----------



## loonlover

Greg Morris


----------



## JimC1946

Mike Huckabee


----------



## Fleurignacois

Herman Goering


----------



## geoffthomas

Gene Kruppa


----------



## Fleurignacois

Kelly Rowland


----------



## crca56

ric flair


----------



## loonlover

Fanny Brice


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Betty Ford


----------



## Fleurignacois

Ford Madox Brown


----------



## loonlover

Bernadette Peters


----------



## JimC1946

Paul Newman


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nigel Havers


----------



## geoffthomas

Hope Solo


----------



## loonlover

Sam Malone


----------



## JimC1946

Mike Finn


----------



## crca56

fannie flagg


----------



## Fleurignacois

Francis Bacon


----------



## GregSisco

Bill Moseley


----------



## Fleurignacois

Michael Douglas


----------



## loonlover

Darius Rucker


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Raymond Burr


----------



## Fleurignacois

Billy Idol


----------



## JimC1946

Irene Dunn


----------



## Fleurignacois

Dean Martin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio


----------



## loonlover

Martin Landau


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lucky Luciano


----------



## GregSisco

Louis C.K.


----------



## Fleurignacois

Colin Powell


----------



## loonlover

Paula Abdul


----------



## JimC1946

Archie Bunker


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Betty Grable


----------



## loonlover

Gregory Hines


----------



## Fleurignacois

Hilary Clinton


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Coburn


----------



## loonlover

Chris Carpenter


----------



## Fleurignacois

Charles Boyer


----------



## loonlover

Barbara Bain


----------



## Fleurignacois

Billy Bragg


----------



## JimC1946

Bill Bailey


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brendan Behan


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bill Cosby


----------



## loonlover

Carole Lombard


----------



## crca56

Liberace


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Lucille Ball


----------



## loonlover

Bella Abzug


----------



## Fleurignacois

Alan Alda


----------



## crca56

Annie potts


----------



## JimC1946

Poul Anderson


----------



## loonlover

Annie Lennox


----------



## Fleurignacois

Lenny Henry


----------



## JimC1946

George Gobel


----------



## loonlover

Gale Storm


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sam Shephard


----------



## Susan in VA

Sally Field


----------



## Fleurignacois

Franz Liszt


----------



## JimC1946

Lawrence Welk


----------



## loonlover

William Shakespeare


----------



## crca56

sylvester the cat


----------



## geoffthomas

Craig Nelson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nicole Kidman


----------



## loonlover

Ken Howard


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Honor Black


----------



## Susan in VA

Barry White


----------



## crca56

willie nelson


----------



## Fleurignacois

Nelson Mandela


----------



## loonlover

Marty Ingels


----------



## GregSisco

Inigo Montoya


----------



## Fleurignacois

Mary Poppins


----------



## JimC1946

Peter Pan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Patsy Cline



I think we need to start an Initials Game for made up characters!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## geoffthomas

Gail Storm


----------



## JimC1946

Sally Kellerman


----------



## loonlover

Keith Urban


----------



## GregSisco

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## Fleurignacois

KTaylor-Green said:


> Patsy Cline
> 
> I think we need to start an Initials Game for made up characters!
> [/quote
> 
> Half of these are anyway aren't they?
> 
> Harlan Coben


----------



## SandraBalzo

Paris Hilton


----------



## loonlover

Henry Hudson


----------



## JimC1946

Howard Hughes


----------



## SandraBalzo

Harry Truman


----------



## geoffthomas

Ted Nugent


----------



## loonlover

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Rogerelwell

Christopher Lee


----------



## geoffthomas

Lewis Carroll


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mac Dillon


----------



## Ethan Coffee

Duff McKagan


----------



## SandraBalzo

Mark Antony


----------



## JimC1946

Aaron Copland


----------



## SandraBalzo

Craig Ferguson


----------



## crca56

fred astaire


----------



## Susan in VA

Arthur Ashe


----------



## crca56

antonio bandares


----------



## Fleurignacois

Brian Cox


----------



## loonlover

Cindy Crawford


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Coburn


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Fleurignacois said:


> KTaylor-Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patsy Cline
> 
> I think we need to start an Initials Game for made up characters!
> [/quote
> 
> Half of these are anyway aren't they?
> 
> Harlan Coben
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some are.
> 
> Charlie Chaplan
Click to expand...


----------



## SandraBalzo

Chris Rock


----------



## Susan in VA

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## GregSisco

Mandy Pantinkin


----------



## SandraBalzo

Pamela Anderson


----------



## loonlover

Anne Hathaway


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Heather Graham


----------



## crca56

gene kelly


----------



## SandraBalzo

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## loonlover

Harold MacMillan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Madeleine Stowe


----------



## loonlover

Sam Huff


----------



## JimC1946

Howard Keel


----------



## Ethan Coffee

Kenny Powers


----------



## geoffthomas

Paul Scofield


----------



## loonlover

Suzy Boggess


----------



## JimC1946

Burgess Meredith


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Meredith Baxter


----------



## crca56

bob cummings


----------



## loonlover

Chris Evert


----------



## JimC1946

Evelyn Waugh


----------



## loonlover

Walter Payton


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Peter Lorre


----------



## loonlover

Loretta Lynn


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Peter Fonda


----------



## Susan in VA

loonlover said:


> Loretta Lynn


Lynn Redgrave


----------



## JimC1946

Robert Burns


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Bob Cummings


----------



## crca56

christopher lee


----------



## JimC1946

Lloyd Nolan


----------



## loonlover

Norman Rockwell


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Barney Miller


----------



## geoffthomas

Michael Ansara


----------



## Rogerelwell

Alan Ladd


----------



## loonlover

Larry Bird


----------



## geoffthomas

Billie Jean King


----------



## loonlover

Kelly Pickler


----------



## GregSisco

Priscilla Presley


----------



## geoffthomas

Paul Belmondo


----------



## Rogerelwell

Brian May


----------



## GregSisco

Meriwether Lewis


----------



## loonlover

Lana Turner


----------



## GregSisco

Traci Lords


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## JimC1946

Walter Scott


----------



## loonlover

Spencer Tracy


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Timothy Dalton


----------



## geoffthomas

Dave Thomas


----------



## loonlover

Tom Petty


----------



## JimC1946

Paul Newman


----------



## loonlover

Noel Harrison


----------



## geoffthomas

Heddy Lamarr


----------



## JimC1946

Louis Armstrong


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Tina Turner


----------



## loonlover

Thomas Paine


----------



## Rogerelwell

Paul Newman


----------



## loonlover

Nita Talbot


----------



## JimC1946

Tom Thumb


----------



## geoffthomas

Terry Brooks


----------



## Eleanor1976

Boris Johnson


----------



## loonlover

Jessica Lange


----------



## JimC1946

Lois Lane


----------



## Eleanor1976

Lisa Simpson


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Redd Fox


----------



## Eleanor1976

Did you just break the game? Or are you starting a new one?


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Eleanor1976 said:


> Did you just break the game? Or are you starting a new one?


He's known for busting into game threads without bothering to read rules.

He asked on another game thread that we not private message to tell him, but to tell him on the thread.


----------



## JimC1946

Ahem... Using the last correct answer:

Scarlet O'Hara


----------



## GregSisco

Orson Welles


----------



## loonlover

William Tell


----------



## Eleanor1976

Tilda Swinton


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Lawrence


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Levar Burton


----------



## Eleanor1976

Boris Karloff


----------



## loonlover

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## Eleanor1976

Hattie Jacques


----------



## loonlover

Jim Bowie


----------



## KTaylor-Green

My fault for not clarifying when I started the game. The intention was for all the names to be real people, living or dead, that most of us would know in sports, movies, music, politics, popular culture, or literature.
Maybe someone would like to start another that specifies fictional characters from books and movies?



Ben Franklin


----------



## loonlover

Fran Tarkenton


----------



## Eleanor1976

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## loonlover

Richard Petty


----------



## JimC1946

Peter Noone


----------



## Eleanor1976

Nina Simone


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sam Waterson


----------



## Humphrey

William Shakespeare!

p.s happy birthday Will


----------



## Rogerelwell

Winston Churchill


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Julia Childs


----------



## loonlover

Chris Chambliss


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Candace Bergen


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Vinton


----------



## Eleanor1976

Victoria Beckham


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bobby Kennedy


----------



## JimC1946

Ken Follett


----------



## Eleanor1976

Fiorello LaGuardia


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Lawrence Welk


----------



## That Weird Guy....

William Ragsdale


----------



## loonlover

Roger Staubach


----------



## Eleanor1976

Shania Twain


----------



## loonlover

Terry Clark


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Coburn


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Eleanor1976

Jenny Agutter


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Anne Rice


----------



## Eleanor1976

Roger Moore


----------



## JimC1946

Mark Antony


----------



## loonlover

Ann Blyth


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Billie Jean King


----------



## Eleanor1976

Keith Moon


----------



## JimC1946

Marty Robbins


----------



## Eleanor1976

Robin Williams


----------



## loonlover

Wes Parker


----------



## Eleanor1976

Patty Hearst


----------



## JimC1946

Howard Keel


----------



## Eleanor1976

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## loonlover

Jerry Reed


----------



## Eleanor1976

Roger Bannister


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Beverly Sills


----------



## Eleanor1976

Stanley Kubrick


----------



## JimC1946

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## Eleanor1976

Brian Blessed


----------



## lucasfernan

Babe Ruth


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mohan Das Karam Chand (MK) Gandhi


----------



## crebel

[email protected] said:


> Babe Ruth


Ron Howard


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Howard Hughes


----------



## Eleanor1976

Humphrey Lyttleton


----------



## Rogerelwell

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Brian Blessed


----------



## loonlover

Bob Cummings


----------



## lucasfernan

Carlos Gardel


----------



## Susan in VA

Germaine Greer


----------



## Eleanor1976

George Clooney


----------



## loonlover

Cathy Guisewite


----------



## Eleanor1976

Greg Norman


----------



## JimC1946

Neil Simon


----------



## Susan in VA

Simone de Beauvoir


----------



## loonlover

Billy Carter


----------



## Rogerelwell

Bobby Charlton


----------



## loonlover

Carl Yastrzemski


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Yvonne DeCarlo


----------



## JimC1946

Davy Crockett


----------



## lucasfernan

Carlos Baute


----------



## loonlover

Babe Zaharias


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Zachary Levi


----------



## loonlover

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Eleanor1976

Al Pacino


----------



## loonlover

Phil Donahue


----------



## Eleanor1976

Dennis Taylor


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Tom Tryon


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Terry Bradshaw


----------



## SwordJazz

Bruce Lee


----------



## lucasfernan

Liam Neeson


----------



## Rogerelwell

Neil Armstrong


----------



## JimC1946

Arnold Stang


----------



## loonlover

Sugar Ray Leonard


----------



## Susan in VA

Leonid Brezhnev


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Dole


----------



## KTaylor-Green

David Selby


----------



## JimC1946

Scott Turow


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bing cosby


----------



## kaotickitten

Craig T Nelson


----------



## geoffthomas

Nanette Fabray


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Fanny Brice


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Bette Midler


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## loonlover

Merlin Olsen


----------



## JimC1946

Oliver Hardy


----------



## loonlover

Harold Arlen


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Annie Potts


----------



## loonlover

Phil Vassar


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Vasey Edward


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Esther Williams


----------



## loonlover

Walter Alston


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Ash Ketchup


----------



## loonlover

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

David Janssen


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Johny Carson


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Connie Stevens


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Martin


----------



## loonlover

Matty Alou


----------



## JimC1946

Arnold Palmer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Patricia Hearst


----------



## Ethan Coffee

Harrison Ford


----------



## Brownskins

freida pinto


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Penelope Cruz


----------



## loonlover

Charles Boyer


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Brad Pitt


----------



## loonlover

Phil Silvers


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## JimC1946

Bill Cosby


----------



## loonlover

Colin Powell


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Peter Fonda


----------



## loonlover

Faye Dunaway


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Danny Pudi


----------



## Eleanor1976

Phil Mickelson


----------



## loonlover

Mickey Spillane


----------



## Eleanor1976

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## JimC1946

Paul Simon


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Brightman


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Betty Ford


----------



## loonlover

Fern Michaels


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Matthew Fox


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Fred Savage


----------



## loonlover

Susan St. James


----------



## JimC1946

Sharon Stone


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sally Elliott


----------



## Brownskins

Edgar Poe


----------



## Eleanor1976

Philip Glenister


----------



## loonlover

George Washington Carver


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Collin Ferrel


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Freddie Max


----------



## JimC1946

Maybelle Carter


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Charles Boyer


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Betty White


----------



## JimC1946

Bobby Jindal


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Jack Wilshere


----------



## loonlover

Will Durant


----------



## Todd Young

David Tennant


----------



## loonlover

Tori Hunter


----------



## JimC1946

Harvey Keitel


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Karen Black


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bruce Willis


----------



## JimC1946

Walter Cronkite


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Terry Hatch


----------



## loonlover

Hal Wallis


----------



## Brownskins

Willie Wonka


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Wayne Newton


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Nancy Trask


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tony Danza


----------



## Brownskins

Donald Trump


----------



## loonlover

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## JimC1946

Robert Stack


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Susan Sarandon


----------



## loonlover

Shel Silverstein


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Selena Gomez


----------



## Brownskins

Gillian Andersion


----------



## loonlover

Andre Previn


----------



## Liz Davis

Preston Foster


----------



## JimC1946

Frank Sinatra


----------



## loonlover

Sammy Kershaw


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Kenny Rogers


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Rene Flemming


----------



## loonlover

Francis Drake


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Dorothy Hamill


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Howard Taft


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Terry Zwigoff


----------



## JimC1946

Zane Grey


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Gary Sinise


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sam Malone


----------



## loonlover

Melanie Griffith


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Gary Larson


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Liev Schreiber


----------



## JimC1946

Sarah Brightman


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Beverly Sills


----------



## Yusagi

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## loonlover

Jim Palmer


----------



## Brownskins

Pablo Picasso


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Peter Falk


----------



## loonlover

Fred McGriff


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Madonna


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Martin Short


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Shakira


----------



## loonlover

Shirley Booth


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Bono


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Richard Harris


----------



## loonlover

Harry Houdini


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Henry Kissinger


----------



## JimC1946

Kenneth Tobey


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Terence Knox


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Kenny Rogers


----------



## traceya

Raymond Burr


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Richardson


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Ron Howard


----------



## JimC1946

Hal Holbrook


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Harry Reasoner


----------



## loonlover

Roger Mudd


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Martin Sheen


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## loonlover

Howard Duff


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Danny Pudi


----------



## JimC1946

Paul Newman


----------



## loonlover

Nina Foch


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Sam Spade


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Jeremy Irons


----------



## loonlover

Irene Ryan


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Ryo Miyachi


----------



## JimC1946

Mark Hamill


----------



## loonlover

Harry Hamlin


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Howard Wolowitz


----------



## JimC1946

Ward Bond


----------



## loonlover

Bill Walton


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Will Smith


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sally Fields


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Frodo Baggins


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Hey gang, Using only real people in this particular game. No fictional characters, please.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Francis Scott Keyes


----------



## JimC1946

Kate Winslet


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Walter Winchell


----------



## loonlover

Waylon Jennings


----------



## JimC1946

John Wayne


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

William Shakespeare


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sharon Stone


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## loonlover

Sandra Dee


----------



## JimC1946

Douglas Adams


----------



## loonlover

Annette Bening


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Ben Grimm


----------



## loonlover

Gerry Marsden


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Michael Landon


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lana Turner


----------



## loonlover

Thomas Tryon


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Thomas Paine


----------



## loonlover

Patty Duke


----------



## JimC1946

Deke Slayton


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Buffy Sainte Marie


----------



## GregSisco

Marty McFly


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## loonlover

Martin Balsam


----------



## lucasfernan

Babe Ruth


----------



## JimC1946

Ray Charles


----------



## loonlover

Sally Kellerman


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Kenneth Rogers


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Robert Redford


----------



## Dracula

Rooney Mara


----------



## loonlover

Marilyn McCoo


----------



## lucasfernan

Michael Douglas


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## lucasfernan

George Clooney


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Boyer


----------



## loonlover

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## lucasfernan

Tom Hanks


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Henry Pym


----------



## loonlover

Pete Best


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Hope


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Harry Smith


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Betty White


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Whitney Houston


----------



## loonlover

Harry James


----------



## Dracula

Johnny Depp


----------



## lucasfernan

David Bowie


----------



## loonlover

Billy Dee Williams


----------



## lucasfernan

Winona Ryder


----------



## loonlover

Roger Ebert


----------



## lucasfernan

Elvis Presley


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Peter Marshall


----------



## loonlover

Marty Robbins


----------



## lucasfernan

Ringo Starr


----------



## Meb Bryant

Star Jones


----------



## lucasfernan

Jeff Bridges


----------



## loonlover

Brian McCann


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## loonlover

Mac Davis


----------



## JimC1946

Dean Martin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Madeline Stowe


----------



## geoffthomas

Stan Laurel


----------



## loonlover

Larry Wilcox


----------



## loonlover

Darren McGavin


----------



## geoffthomas

Michael Douglas


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Dave Barry


----------



## loonlover

Bruce Lee


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lawrence Welch


----------



## geoffthomas

Wanda Jackson


----------



## loonlover

Jerry Van ****


----------



## JimC1946

Dinah Shore


----------



## loonlover

Sam Cooke


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Corey Feldman


----------



## lucasfernan

Frida Khalo


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## lucasfernan

Reese Whitherspoon


----------



## loonlover

Warren Buffett


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Beverly Sills


----------



## loonlover

Saul Bellow


----------



## lucasfernan

Barney Rubble


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Redd Foxx


----------



## lucasfernan

Freddy Mercury


----------



## loonlover

Marty Ingels


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Inger Stevens


----------



## loonlover

Sammy Hagar


----------



## lucasfernan

Helen Hunt


----------



## geoffthomas

Horst Buchholz


----------



## lucasfernan

Bleeding Gums Murphy


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Another reminder to please stick with real people guys! 

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Gale Storm


----------



## lucasfernan

Susan Sarandon


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sandy Shaw


----------



## lucasfernan

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Susan Boyle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## loonlover

Ryan Phillippe


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Peter Horton


----------



## Brownskins

Tony Horton (Bring it!)


----------



## JimC1946

Helen Hunt


----------



## lucasfernan

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## loonlover

Cathy Rigby


----------



## JimC1946

Robert Stack


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sally Struthers


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Susan Sarandon


----------



## geoffthomas

Sam Adams


----------



## lucasfernan

Ashlee Olsen


----------



## loonlover

Omar Sharif


----------



## geoffthomas

Sean Penn


----------



## loonlover

Phil Rizzuto


----------



## lucasfernan

Richard Gere


----------



## geoffthomas

Gabby Hayes


----------



## loonlover

Hugh Laurie


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Larry King


----------



## loonlover

Kix Brooks


----------



## lucasfernan

Ben Harper


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Heath Ledger


----------



## lucasfernan

Liza Minelli


----------



## geoffthomas

Minnie Driver


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Dorothy Hamill


----------



## loonlover

Hank Snow


----------



## JimC1946

Sidney Lumet


----------



## loonlover

Lisa Hartman Black


----------



## loonlover

Bing Crosby


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Colin Firth


----------



## geoffthomas

Frank Lovejoy


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Linda Lavin


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Larry Hagman


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Hugh Grant


----------



## loonlover

George Burns


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Barbara Walters


----------



## lucasfernan

Wendy Sulca


----------



## geoffthomas

sam walton


----------



## lucasfernan

Will Smith


----------



## JimC1946

Sarah Brightman


----------



## loonlover

Bill Mazeroski


----------



## lucasfernan

Missy Higgins


----------



## loonlover

Horace Greeley


----------



## lucasfernan

Garth Brooks


----------



## geoffthomas

Bill Clinton


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Chris Christopher


----------



## loonlover

Cybil Shepherd


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sandra Bullock


----------



## loonlover

Barbara Bush


----------



## lucasfernan

Bill Hicks


----------



## geoffthomas

Hillary Swank


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sissy spacek


----------



## M.V. Kallai

Sandra Dee


----------



## geoffthomas

Dan Quayle


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Quentin Blake


----------



## loonlover

Blake Shelton


----------



## lucasfernan

Stephen Hawking


----------



## loonlover

Hank Aaron


----------



## lucasfernan

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## geoffthomas

Sean Bean


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Barbara Hershy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Harry Potter


----------



## lucasfernan

Pete Dougherty


----------



## loonlover

Danny Thomas


----------



## loonlover

Reggie Jackson


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Johny Carson


----------



## loonlover

Carol Kane


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Kirk Douglas


----------



## JimC1946

Dan Blocker


----------



## Vet

Ben Stiller


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## loonlover

Parker Stevenson


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Sam Snead


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Sam Malone


----------



## JimC1946

Myles Standish


----------



## Vet

Susan Boyle


----------



## loonlover

Brenda Lee


----------



## Vet

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## geoffthomas

Ricky Nelson


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Vet

Sanaa Lathan


----------



## loonlover

Lillian Gish


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

George Burns


----------



## Vet

Bette Midler


----------



## loonlover

Marsha Mason


----------



## Vet

Michael Jordan


----------



## loonlover

Jim Croce


----------



## Vet

Celine Dion


----------



## loonlover

Dylan Thomas


----------



## Vet

Tom Cruise


----------



## loonlover

Chris Farley


----------



## lucasfernan

Fiona Apple


----------



## geoffthomas

Art Carney


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Charles Dickens


----------



## lucasfernan

Darren Hinch


----------



## geoffthomas

Hermione Gingold


----------



## lucasfernan

Gary Oldman


----------



## loonlover

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Vet

Wendy Williams


----------



## lucasfernan

Wendy Sulca


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sandy Duncan


----------



## lucasfernan

Dave Humphreys


----------



## loonlover

Hubert Humphrey


----------



## lucasfernan

Holly Valance


----------



## Vet

Valerie Bertinelli


----------



## loonlover

Bil Baird


----------



## JimC1946

Billy Wilder


----------



## lucasfernan

Halle Berry


----------



## geoffthomas

Belle Starr


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Steven King


----------



## lucasfernan

Keith Urban


----------



## loonlover

Usher


----------



## Starfire

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## Vet

Goldie Hawn


----------



## loonlover

Huey Lewis


----------



## geoffthomas

Lee Bailey


----------



## lucasfernan

Brad Pitt


----------



## JimC1946

Paul Newman


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Paul Rubens


----------



## geoffthomas

Roman Gabriel


----------



## loonlover

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## lucasfernan

Kevin Bacon


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bob Newhart


----------



## lucasfernan

Nelson Aspen


----------



## Vet

Angelina Jolie


----------



## geoffthomas

jose canseco


----------



## Vet

Candice Bergen


----------



## loonlover

Dick Shawn


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sam Donaldson


----------



## loonlover

David Justice


----------



## JimC1946

Jack Palance


----------



## loonlover

Patty Duke


----------



## Vet

Diane Keaton


----------



## JimC1946

Ken Burns


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ben Kingsley


----------



## lucasfernan

KD Lang


----------



## Ethan Coffee

YA Tittle


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Terry Bradshaw


----------



## loonlover

Bart Starr


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Martin


----------



## lucasfernan

Missy Higgins


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Hugh Jackman


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Jackman wolf


----------



## lucasfernan

William Shakespear


----------



## Starfire

Sandra Dee


----------



## loonlover

DeeDee Myers


----------



## lucasfernan

Mike Myers


----------



## geoffthomas

Mike Hicks


----------



## JimC1946

Hal Holbrook


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Howard Hughes


----------



## loonlover

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## JimC1946

Louis L'Amour


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lana Turner


----------



## Starfire

Terry Pratchett


----------



## Ethan Coffee

Patrick Stewart


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sally Fields


----------



## Ethan Coffee

F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## loonlover

Florence Henderson


----------



## Starfire

Harrison Ford


----------



## loonlover

Faron Young


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Yvonne De Carlo


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Diane Ladd


----------



## JimC1946

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## loonlover

Keith Richards


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Richard Nixon


----------



## loonlover

Ned Yost


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Yvette Mimieux


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Marty Robbins


----------



## geoffthomas

Robert Half


----------



## Starfire

Howard Hesseman


----------



## loonlover

Hal Lanier


----------



## geoffthomas

Liam Neesen


----------



## loonlover

Nelson Eddy


----------



## Starfire

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## loonlover

Billy Ekstine


----------



## JimC1946

Erk Russell


----------



## geoffthomas

Ryan O'Neal


----------



## Starfire

Olivia de Havilland


----------



## JimC1946

Haile Selassie


----------



## loonlover

Shari Lewis


----------



## Vet

Lisa Presley


----------



## crebel

Pete Fountain


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Frederick March


----------



## geoffthomas

Marc Andreessen


----------



## loonlover

Andrew Carnegie


----------



## geoffthomas

louis armstrong


----------



## JimC1946

Arnold Stang


----------



## loonlover

Sal Mineo


----------



## Starfire

Madeleine L'Engle


----------



## loonlover

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## JimC1946

Raúl Juliá


----------



## geoffthomas

Jim Nabors


----------



## loonlover

Nat King Cole


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Colin Firth


----------



## JimC1946

Fred Astaire


----------



## geoffthomas

Allen Ginsberg


----------



## Vet

George Clooney


----------



## geoffthomas

geri halliwell


----------



## loonlover

Hal Holbrook


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Honor Black


----------



## Vet

Bill Cosby


----------



## loonlover

Clara Bow


----------



## Vet

Bill Maher


----------



## loonlover

Martin Milner


----------



## Vet

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## loonlover

Phil Mickelson


----------



## JimC1946

Mark Twain


----------



## Vet

Tia Mowry


----------



## geoffthomas

Mercedes Lackey


----------



## loonlover

Lori Singer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sharon Stone


----------



## Brownskins

Severus Snape


----------



## geoffthomas

suzanne collins


----------



## loonlover

Carrie Fisher


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Fred Gwynne


----------



## loonlover

Gerald Ford


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## loonlover

Ford Frick


----------



## JimC1946

Freddie Mercury


----------



## geoffthomas

mikhail baryshnikov


----------



## loonlover

Cliff Arquette


----------



## geoffthomas

andy devine


----------



## JimC1946

Donald Sutherland


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Sam Malone


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Just a reminder, the game is set up for real people names, not fictional characters.

Melissa Gilbert


----------



## JimC1946

Henry Aaron


----------



## loonlover

Anne Murray


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Matt Dillon


----------



## loonlover

David Nelson


----------



## loonlover

William Conrad


----------



## Sutton Shields

Carey Mulligan


----------



## JimC1946

Mark Steyn


----------



## geoffthomas

Sally Field


----------



## JimC1946

Fred MacMurray


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Martin Sheen


----------



## JimC1946

Susan Boyle


----------



## 74Cuda

Bob Newhart


----------



## loonlover

Nadia Comaneci


----------



## 74Cuda

Chet Atkins


----------



## loonlover

Alan King


----------



## 74Cuda

Karen Carpenter


----------



## geoffthomas

charles lindbergh


----------



## 74Cuda

Lucille Ball


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Barry Goldwater


----------



## 74Cuda

George Gobel


----------



## loonlover

Gale Gordon


----------



## Natasha Holme

Gary Glitter


----------



## 74Cuda

Greta Garbo


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## 74Cuda

Lucy Lawless


----------



## loonlover

Lynn Redgrave


----------



## 74Cuda

Ryan Newman


----------



## geoffthomas

nathan fillion


----------



## 74Cuda

Frank Sinatra


----------



## loonlover

Sandra Dee


----------



## JimC1946

Dan Blocker


----------



## 74Cuda

Bob Barker


----------



## geoffthomas

bill cullen


----------



## 74Cuda

Cass Elliott


----------



## loonlover

Eileen Ford


----------



## 74Cuda

Frankie Laine


----------



## gdae23

Les Paul


----------



## 74Cuda

Paula Prentiss


----------



## loonlover

Pete Maravich


----------



## 74Cuda

Mark Martin


----------



## loonlover

Merle Haggard


----------



## 74Cuda

Hugh Hefner


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Howard Cosell


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Cathy Lee Gifford


----------



## geoffthomas

Moms Mably


----------



## JimC1946

geoffthomas said:


> Moms Mably


----------



## Sutton Shields

Matt McConaughey


----------



## 74Cuda

Mary Martin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mariah Carey


And Jackie "Moms" Mabley was a stand up comedienne in the early 60s.


----------



## Sutton Shields

Carrie Underwood


----------



## 74Cuda

Ursela Andress


----------



## loonlover

Amy Grant


----------



## ireadbooks

Gabrielle Union 

Sent from my awesome Fire


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ulysses S Grant


----------



## 74Cuda

Gisele Mackenzie


----------



## loonlover

Marisa Berenson


----------



## 74Cuda

Benny Segal


----------



## loonlover

Sally Ride


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## loonlover

Flip Wilson


----------



## 74Cuda

Walt Whitman


----------



## Mike Player

Wilson Cruz


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Dickens


----------



## 74Cuda

Dean Koontz


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Kim Novak


----------



## Caddy

Natalie Wood


----------



## 74Cuda

Willie Nelson


----------



## loonlover

Nancy Kulp


----------



## 74Cuda

Kathy Bates


----------



## loonlover

Bill Murray


----------



## 74Cuda

Melanie Griffith


----------



## JimC1946

George Washington


----------



## 74Cuda

Winston Churchill


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## 74Cuda

James Stewart


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## 74Cuda

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## loonlover

Donna Reed


----------



## 74Cuda

Red Skelton


----------



## JimC1946

Skeeter Davis


----------



## 74Cuda

Dwight Yokum


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Yoko Ono


----------



## loonlover

Oscar Levant


----------



## 74Cuda

Larry Hagman


----------



## loonlover

Hal McRae


----------



## KTaylor-Green

michael moriarty


----------



## 74Cuda

Mercury morris


----------



## JimC1946

Millie Perkins


----------



## 74Cuda

Perry Como


----------



## loonlover

Connie Smith


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## 74Cuda

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## loonlover

Billy Davis, Jr.


----------



## 74Cuda

Davy Crockett


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## 74Cuda

Charlie Chan


----------



## loonlover

Cynthia Williams


----------



## JimC1946

Walt Whitman


----------



## 74Cuda

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Earl Grey


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

George Bush


----------



## 74Cuda

Ben Hogan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Harry Bellefonte


----------



## geoffthomas

Bill Cosby


----------



## loonlover

Clyde Drexler


----------



## JimC1946

Deanna Durbin


----------



## geoffthomas

drew pearson


----------



## derek alvah

Pam Grier


----------



## 74Cuda

Geena Davis


----------



## geoffthomas

Donna Summer


----------



## 74Cuda

Shirley Jones


----------



## loonlover

Jim Ray Hart


----------



## 74Cuda

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Laughton


----------



## loonlover

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## 74Cuda

Pat Paulsen


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Patricia Arkette


----------



## JimC1946

Annika Sörenstam


----------



## 74Cuda

Slim Whitman


----------



## loonlover

Walt Disney


----------



## JimC1946

Dean Koontz


----------



## 74Cuda

Karen Black


----------



## loonlover

Betty Garrett


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Greta Garbo


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

George Gobel


----------



## 74Cuda

George Carlin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Candace Bergen


----------



## loonlover

Benny Goodman


----------



## JimC1946

George Washington


----------



## 74Cuda

Wilford Brimley


----------



## geoffthomas

Burt Reynolds


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ray Bradberry


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Barack Obama


----------



## 74Cuda

Omar Shariff


----------



## loonlover

Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## Vet

Paul Winfield


----------



## 74Cuda

Maureen O'Hara


----------



## JimC1946

Olivia Wilde


----------



## 74Cuda

William Windom


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Wiley Post


----------



## 74Cuda

Patricia Neal


----------



## loonlover

Nora Roberts


----------



## 74Cuda

Randy Travis


----------



## loonlover

Travis Tritt


----------



## 74Cuda

Tom Thumb


----------



## Sutton Shields

Troy Aikman


----------



## 74Cuda

Anderson Cooper


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Connie Selleca


----------



## 74Cuda

Sharon Osborne


----------



## KTaylor-Green

LOL Don't think Tom Thumb fits in as he is a fictional character!


Oprah Winfrey


----------



## loonlover

Wally Cox


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Laughton


----------



## 74Cuda

Lucie Arnaz


----------



## JimC1946

Adam Smith


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sam Elliot


----------



## 74Cuda

Elliot Gould


----------



## loonlover

Grace Slick


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Susan Sullivan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Susan Sarandon


----------



## 74Cuda

Sharon Stone


----------



## loonlover

Sally Struthers


----------



## 74Cuda

Steven Segal


----------



## loonlover

Steve Lawrence


----------



## 74Cuda

Lana turner


----------



## loonlover

Terry Thomas


----------



## JimC1946

Thomas Edison


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ethel Merman


----------



## 74Cuda

Mary Martin


----------



## loonlover

Martin Landau


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lara Parker


----------



## loonlover

Patty Duke


----------



## JimC1946

Dean Martin


----------



## loonlover

Meryl Streep


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Sam Elliot


----------



## loonlover

Elton John


----------



## 74Cuda

John Kennedy


----------



## JimC1946

Karla Bonoff


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Buster Keaton


----------



## loonlover

Kaye Ballard


----------



## JimC1946

Bobby Darin


----------



## 74Cuda

Duane Eddy


----------



## JimC1946

Eva Perón


----------



## loonlover

Parnelli Jones


----------



## 74Cuda

Jeff Gordon


----------



## loonlover

Gordie Howe


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Harry Morgan


----------



## loonlover

Mike Shannon


----------



## 74Cuda

Sherry North


----------



## loonlover

Nate Archibald


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Alan Thicke


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Tab Hunter


----------



## JimC1946

Hal Roach


----------



## loonlover

Richard Rodgers


----------



## JimC1946

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## loonlover

Ferdinand Marcos


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Michael Learner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Larry Hagman


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Hank Aaron


----------



## 74Cuda

Angie Harmon


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## 74Cuda

Betsy Ross


----------



## JimC1946

Roger Wagner


----------



## 74Cuda

William Bendix


----------



## loonlover

Bart Starr


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Robert Redford


----------



## JimC1946

Robert Redford?

Sarah Palin


----------



## loonlover

Peter Noone


----------



## 74Cuda

Nancy Stafford


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sandra Bullock


----------



## 74Cuda

Ben Franklin


----------



## loonlover

Frank Stallone


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Vet

John Travolta


----------



## loonlover

Tyrone Power


----------



## JimC1946

Percival Lowell


----------



## loonlover

Lily Tomlin


----------



## Amy Corwin

Tom Selleck


----------



## loonlover

Sam Cooke


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Connie Francis


----------



## loonlover

Fred MacMurray


----------



## Sutton Shields

Mariah Carey


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Laughton


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lester Flatts


----------



## JimC1946

Ford Frick


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Fannie Flagg


----------



## loonlover

Flip Wilson


----------



## JimC1946

Washington Irving


----------



## loonlover

Irene Dunne


----------



## KTaylor-Green

David Niven


----------



## loonlover

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sophia Loren


----------



## JimC1946

Lance Henriksen


----------



## geoffthomas

Hank Williams


----------



## loonlover

Warren Beatty


----------



## JimC1946

(Buffalo) Bob Smith


----------



## ladyknight33

Sonny Bono


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74Cuda

Benny Goodman


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

George Burns


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## loonlover

Tim Burton


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Dole


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Debra Messing


----------



## JimC1946

Mark Antony


----------



## loonlover

Alan Ladd


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lebron James


----------



## loonlover

Janet Leigh


----------



## JimC1946

Lee Marvin


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly

Morgan Freeman


----------



## loonlover

Floyd Cramer


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Carl Weathers


----------



## JimC1946

William Shakespeare


----------



## loonlover

Stan Musial


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Markie Post


----------



## MalloryMoutinho

Pat Sajak


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sandra Dee


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Darryl Hannah


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Harry Truman


----------



## kaotickitten

Tracy Nelson


----------



## MalloryMoutinho

Nancy Kerrigan


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Ken Jennings


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Jill Hennesey


----------



## JimC1946

Howard Pyle


----------



## ladyknight33

Peter Jennings


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Jack Black


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Beyoncé Knowles


----------



## loonlover

Ken Griffey


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Greg Kinnear


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Kyle Maclachlan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mackenzie Phillips


----------



## ladyknight33

Peter Falk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimC1946

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Matthew Perry


----------



## 74Cuda

Patsy Cline


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Clive Owens


----------



## 74Cuda

Omar Sharif


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Steven Tyler


----------



## loonlover

Telly Savalas


----------



## 74Cuda

Steven Wright


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Will Smith


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Allen


----------



## 74Cuda

Alec Baldwin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Betty White


----------



## 74Cuda

Wally Cox


----------



## JimC1946

Carlos Santana


----------



## 74Cuda

Sophia loren


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Lawrence Block


----------



## 74Cuda

Burt Reynolds


----------



## loonlover

Roald Dahl


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Donald Sutherland


----------



## 74Cuda

Stephen King


----------



## JimC1946

Ken Tobey


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Toby Keith


----------



## 74Cuda

Karl Malden


----------



## JimC1946

Mathew Brady


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Barry Gibb


----------



## 74Cuda

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Kathy Bates


----------



## 74Cuda

Barbara Hale


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Helen Hunt


----------



## 74Cuda

Harry Hamlin


----------



## JimC1946

Howard Keel


----------



## 74Cuda

Karen Black


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Barbara Hershey


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## MalloryMoutinho

Ben Stein


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sam Donaldson


----------



## 74Cuda

Daniel Boone


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Hope


----------



## loonlover

Harry James


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

John Wayne


----------



## 74Cuda

Wayne Newton


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Tony Richards

Stieg Larsson.


----------



## 74Cuda

Lucky Luciano


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Larry Kane


----------



## loonlover

Kay Kaiser


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Kenney G


----------



## loonlover

Greer Garson


----------



## AnnMHammond

Garth Brooks


----------



## JimC1946

Bobby Darin


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Danny Kaye


----------



## 74Cuda

Kathy Bates


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Dole


----------



## loonlover

Dierks Bentley


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Barack Obama


----------



## 74Cuda

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Hillary Clinton


----------



## loonlover

Cary Grant


----------



## 74Cuda

Gogi Grant


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

George Carlin


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Chuck Connors


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Cathy Moriarty


----------



## JimC1946

Michael Caine


----------



## loonlover

Carl Reiner


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Raymond Burr


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Burt Reynolds


----------



## 74Cuda

Roger Moore


----------



## JimC1946

Mark Clark (WWII general)


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Connie Francis


----------



## 74Cuda

Fabian Forte


----------



## JimC1946

Frédéric Chopin


----------



## loonlover

Carlos Santana


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Sally Hemings


----------



## tomato88

Harry S. Truman


----------



## 74Cuda

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Richard Harris


----------



## 74Cuda

Harry Houdini


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Honor Blackman


----------



## 74Cuda

Billy Martin


----------



## JimC1946

Marie Curie


----------



## loonlover

Cazzie Russell


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Robert Goulet


----------



## 74Cuda

Glenn Miller


----------



## JimC1946

Mae Marsh


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Marcia Wallace


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Walter Brennan


----------



## 74Cuda

Boris Karloff


----------



## loonlover

Kathy Bates


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Dole


----------



## loonlover

Darryl Worley


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Sally Struthers


----------



## 74Cuda

Sharon Stone


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sly Stone


----------



## tomato88

Santa Claus


----------



## loonlover

[/quote]


tomato88 said:


> Santa Claus


Per the rules of the thread all names are to be real people.



KTaylor-Green said:


> Sly Stone


Sandra Dee


----------



## JimC1946

Dick Clark


----------



## DomEagle

Cameron Diaz


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Don Johnson


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

James Whitmore


----------



## loonlover

Wally Schirra


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Tony Richards

Stephen King


----------



## JimC1946

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## loonlover

Bill Buckner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Betty Ford


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Frank Langella


----------



## Sutton Shields

Larry Hagman


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Helen Hayes


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Harper Lee


----------



## loonlover

Larry McMurtry


----------



## 74Cuda

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Iron Fist

Morgan Freeman


----------



## 74Cuda

Freddy Fender


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Frank Gorshin


----------



## JimC1946

George Washington


----------



## 74Cuda

Walter Brennan


----------



## loonlover

Burl Ives


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Imogene Coca


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Boyer


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Boy George


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Gregory Harrison


----------



## loonlover

Harvey Kuehn


----------



## JimC1946

Katharine Hepburn


----------



## loonlover

Henry Aaron


----------



## JimC1946

Ariel Sharon


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Samantha Eggers


----------



## loonlover

Englebert Humperdinck


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Harvey Korman


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Karl Malden


----------



## loonlover

Miranda Lambert


----------



## JimC1946

Leo Gorcey


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Gina Lollobrigida


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Loretta Young


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Yvonne DeCarlo


----------



## geoffthomas

Dean Martin


----------



## 74Cuda

Merv Griffin


----------



## JimC1946

Gabby Hayes


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Helen Hunt


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Hillary Clinton


----------



## 74Cuda

Cat Stevens


----------



## loonlover

Scottie Pippen


----------



## 74Cuda

Paul Menard


----------



## JimC1946

Mark Antony


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Andy Williams


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Walter Matthau


----------



## 74Cuda

Max Baer


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Orr


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Orson Wells


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Will Smith


----------



## 74Cuda

Sandy Koufax


----------



## loonlover

Keith Jackson


----------



## 74Cuda

Jesse james


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

John Stamos


----------



## loonlover

Sammy Baugh


----------



## JimC1946

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Frankie Avalon


----------



## loonlover

Alistair Cooke


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Dickens


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## geoffthomas

Ritchie Valens


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Veronica Lake


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Lane Bryant


----------



## 74Cuda

Bear Bryant


----------



## loonlover

Brian McCann


----------



## JimC1946

Minnie Pearl


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Pearl Bailey


----------



## JimC1946

Bo Hopkins


----------



## 74Cuda

Hugh Heffner


----------



## loonlover

Henry Morgan


----------



## geoffthomas

Mitt Romney


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Roman Polanski


----------



## loonlover

Patty Duke


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

David Letterman


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lara Parker


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Paul Newman


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Nevelle Shute


----------



## JimC1946

Sarah Vaughan


----------



## loonlover

Vic Damone


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Diane Lane


----------



## loonlover

Lynda Carter


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Boyer


----------



## loonlover

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## geoffthomas

Ted Williams


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Willem Dafoe


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Deion Sanders


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Lynn

Bob Newhart


----------



## loonlover

Nick Nolte


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Nehemiah Persoff


----------



## loonlover

Patrick Swayze


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Allen


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Alan Alda


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Affelock Ben


----------



## JRWoodward

Uhhh . . . Alton Brown


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Hmmmmm, never thought of people turning the names out of order! Playing off Alton Brown: 

Barbara Walters


----------



## loonlover

Warren Buffett


----------



## geoffthomas

bobby flay


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Fred MacMurray


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mat Dillon


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Daniel Craig


----------



## NancyHerkness

Cary Grant


----------



## JimC1946

Gary Moore


----------



## geoffthomas

michael crichton.


----------



## JRWoodward

Christopher Lee


----------



## Lynn

Lee Majors


----------



## loonlover

Maria Callas


----------



## JimC1946

Cary Grant


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Greta Garbo


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Greer Garson


----------



## geoffthomas

Gabby Hayes


----------



## NancyHerkness

Harrison Ford


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Frank Capra


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Cathy Crosby (trying to dig up people I didn't see mentioned before)


----------



## JRWoodward

Jimmy Carter


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## geoffthomas

za za gabor


----------



## JRWoodward

Catherine Zeta-Williams


----------



## JimC1946

Zhang Yan


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Young Robert


----------



## Marguerite

Ryan Gossling


----------



## JimC1946

George Scott


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Palin


----------



## Marguerite

Patty Hearst


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Helen Keller


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Keifer Sutherland


----------



## JimC1946

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Beverly Sills


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Lawrence


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Larry McMurty


----------



## JRWoodward

Larry Saunders


----------



## JimC1946

Larry Saunders <<< Doesn't follow the rules

Mike Huckabee


----------



## crebel

Harry Chapin


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Dickens


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Diane Keaton


----------



## JimC1946

Keith Richards


----------



## Lee44

Robert Wagner


----------



## loonlover

Warren Beatty


----------



## crebel

Bob Newhart


----------



## loonlover

Nancy Wilson


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

William Jefferson


----------



## Lee44

Jack Nicholson


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Nora Roberts


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Richard Widmark


----------



## loonlover

Walter Alston


----------



## JimC1946

Arthur Miller


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Madeline Stowe


----------



## loonlover

Samuel Clemens


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Carl Sandberg


----------



## JimC1946

Susan Hayward


----------



## Lee44

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Barry Manilow


----------



## JimC1946

Michael Caine


----------



## loonlover

Carl Sandburg


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Allen


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Alan Dershowitz


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Don Rickles


----------



## JimC1946

Robert Taylor


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Tyrone Power (I think we're all showing our age with some of these names.)


----------



## loonlover

Perry Como


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Colin Farrell


----------



## JimC1946

Fred Astaire


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Agatha Christie


----------



## loonlover

Cal Ripken


----------



## JimC1946

Rube Goldberg


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Grace Kelly


----------



## JimC1946

Karl Malden


----------



## M. P. Rey

Margaret Atwood


----------



## loonlover

Al Pacino


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Peter Lawford


----------



## Lee44

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## JimC1946

Dan Blocker


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Hope


----------



## loonlover

Heloise


----------



## kindleworm

Harry Truman


----------



## loonlover

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Brownskins

John Carter


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Candace Bergan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Boris Karloff


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Katy Perry


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Patrick Swayze


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Allen


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Andy Rooney


----------



## loonlover

Randy Owen


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Olympia Snowe


----------



## JimC1946

Stevie Wonder


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Wallis Simpson


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Sam Elliott


----------



## loonlover

Elton John


----------



## JimC1946

James Joyce


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Jefferson Davis


----------



## Lee44

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Helen Hunt


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Harvey Korman


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Brendan Frazer


----------



## JimC1946

Franz Liszt


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Liz Taylor


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Taylor Swift


----------



## loonlover

Sam Cooke


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Carly Simon


----------



## loonlover

Sally Struthers


----------



## Morgan Talbot

Sam Rockwell


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Rachel Ward


----------



## JimC1946

Washington Irving


----------



## Dana Page

Ira Gershwin


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

George Washington


----------



## 74Cuda

Warren G. Harding


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Henry Winkler


----------



## loonlover

Wally Cox


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Coburn


----------



## loonlover

Carly Simon


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Suzanne Pleshett


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Parker Stevenson


----------



## Tony Richards

Sean Bean.


----------



## JimC1946

Bear Bryant


----------



## loonlover

Barbara Bush


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Betty Crocker


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Carol Burnett


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Richardson


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Robert Waggoner


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Will Smith


----------



## Lee44

Simone Signoret


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Pippa Middleton


----------



## loonlover

Millicent Martin


----------



## Tony Richards

Marvin Monroe (psychiatrist from The Simpsons)


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Mitch Miller


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Martha Stewart


----------



## loonlover

Stewart Granger


----------



## JimC1946

Garrison Keillor


----------



## loonlover

Kay Starr


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## loonlover

Pat O'Brien


----------



## JimC1946

Olivia de Havilland


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Don Rickles


----------



## Lee44

Richard Crenna


----------



## loonlover

Carl Reiner


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Richard Gere


----------



## JimC1946

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Kathleen Turner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Terry ford


----------



## M. P. Rey

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Sam Snead


----------



## JimC1946

Sarah Bernhardt


----------



## Tony Richards

(Sir) Ben Kingsley


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Kenny G


----------



## JimC1946

George Bush (either of them)


----------



## Tony Richards

Ben Stiller


----------



## JimC1946

Suanne Braun


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Betty White


----------



## loonlover

William Conrad


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Coburn


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## loonlover

John McEnroe


----------



## Tony Richards

Mariah Carey. (I was going to say 'Madonna,' but that kind of messes the game up).


----------



## loonlover

Clark Gable


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Gregory Peck


----------



## JimC1946

Paul Newman


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## loonlover

Sandy Dennis


----------



## Tony Richards

Denzel Washington


----------



## LarryWilmot

Walter Elias Disney


----------



## loonlover

Donna Reed


----------



## JimC1946

Robert Shaw


----------



## R R Vaz

Sean Connery


----------



## loonlover

Carol Lawrence


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Larry Hagman (RIP)


----------



## M. P. Rey

Harrison Ford


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## Tony Richards

Charlton Heston


----------



## JimC1946

Hal Holbrook


----------



## loonlover

Harvey Korman


----------



## JimC1946

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

B.J. Thomas


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Thomas Edison


----------



## Lee44

Edward Olmos


----------



## loonlover

Orville Wright


----------



## KTaylor-Green

William Shatner


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Allen


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Arthur Godfrey (anybody remember him?)


----------



## Lee44

Arthur Godfrey!!! Wow (no, I don't remember him   )


George Lopez


----------



## JimC1946

Lana Turner


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Tyrone Power (Yeah, I'm purposely trying to dig up the old, forgotten names.)


----------



## Tony Richards

Powers Booth


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Boris Karloff


----------



## loonlover

Karl Malden


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Melissa Gilbert


----------



## JimC1946

George Burns


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Betty White


----------



## JimC1946

Washington Irving


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Isaac Asimov


----------



## BTackitt

Andre the Giant.


----------



## Keith Blenman

Greg Kinnear


----------



## Lee44

Kate Winslet


----------



## loonlover

Will Rogers


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Roger Williams


----------



## Keith Blenman

Wynona Judd


----------



## Tony Richards

Jay Leno


----------



## loonlover

Loretta Lynn


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Loretta Young


----------



## Tony Richards

Yul Brynner


----------



## loonlover

Barbara Mandrell


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Martin Sheen


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Sophia Loren


----------



## Harley Christensen

Larry King


----------



## Tony Richards

Kid Creole


----------



## Harley Christensen

Christian Bale


----------



## Lee44

Barbara Bel Geddes


----------



## loonlover

George Carlin


----------



## Harley Christensen

Carly Simon


----------



## JimC1946

Samantha Eggar


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Edna Ferber


----------



## Harley Christensen

Freddie Mercury


----------



## loonlover

Marilu Henner


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Harriet Nelson


----------



## M. P. Rey

Nina Simone


----------



## Harley Christensen

Sally Field


----------



## loonlover

Sandra Dee


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Donna Reed


----------



## Tony Richards

Ron Howard.


----------



## JimC1946

Harold Arlen


----------



## Harley Christensen

Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Tony Richards

George Lazenby


----------



## Harley Christensen

Lola Falana


----------



## JimC1946

Fatty Arbuckle


----------



## Harley Christensen

Ava Gardner


----------



## Lee44

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Natasha Holme

Petula Clark


----------



## loonlover

Charles Boyer


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Dole


----------



## Tony Richards

David Blane


----------



## CarolCassada

Betty White


----------



## Harley Christensen

Whitney Houston


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Harry Houdini


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Hans Christian Anderson


----------



## Lee44

Alicia Keyes


----------



## loonlover

Kenny Chesney


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Chester Arthur


----------



## JimC1946

Allen Dulles


----------



## Harley Christensen

Daniel Craig


----------



## 74Cuda

Craig Stevens


----------



## loonlover

Stevie Nicks


----------



## 74Cuda

Neville Brand


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Lee44

Tony Curtis


----------



## 74Cuda

Cary Grant


----------



## Harley Christensen

Gregory Peck


----------



## 74Cuda

Pat Buttram


----------



## Harley Christensen

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## 74Cuda

Betty Grable


----------



## Harley Christensen

Greer Garson

(not sure how I managed to get on the _same_ initials kick )


----------



## 74Cuda

George Goble

It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Harley Christensen

Grace Kelly

(OMG...74Cuda...did I finally break free? )


----------



## M. P. Rey

keith emerson


----------



## EC Richard

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## 74Cuda

Tex Ritter


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Rita Hayworth


----------



## loonlover

Hal Linden


----------



## 74Cuda

Lucille Ball


----------



## M. P. Rey

Barbara Streisand


----------



## Harley Christensen

Stanley Tucci


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Tyler Perry


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Peter Falk


----------



## 74Cuda

Faith Ford


----------



## loonlover

Faith Hill


----------



## Lee44

Harry Hamlin


----------



## Harley Christensen

Harley Davidson


----------



## 74Cuda

David Hedison


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Harold Lloyd


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lara Parker


----------



## CarolCassada

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Harley Christensen

Christopher Plummer


----------



## loonlover

Polly Bergen


----------



## Lee44

Bonnie Bedelia


----------



## JimC1946

Bobby Jindal


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Josie Bisset


----------



## Harley Christensen

Blair Underwood


----------



## loonlover

Ulysses S Grant


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Gregory Peck


----------



## loonlover

Pee Wee Reese


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Richard Widmark


----------



## Harley Christensen

Walter Cronkite


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Carrie Fisher


----------



## JimC1946

Ford Frick


----------



## Harley Christensen

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Sally Field


----------



## JimC1946

Fats Domino


----------



## Harley Christensen

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## kaotickitten

Lana Turner


----------



## loonlover

Terri Clark


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Carol Lombard


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Laurence Olivier


----------



## Harley Christensen

Olivia Wilde


----------



## loonlover

Ward Bond


----------



## Lee44

Barbara Bach


----------



## Harley Christensen

Bettie Page


----------



## loonlover

Patti Page


----------



## JimC1946

Peggy Lee


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Leslie Ann Warren


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Wiley Post


----------



## Harley Christensen

Paula Abdul


----------



## loonlover

Allen Ludden


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Lucille Ball


----------



## Harley Christensen

Béla Lugosi


----------



## loonlover

Lola Falana


----------



## JimC1946

Fred Astaire


----------



## Lee44

Anne Bancroft


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Barney Frank


----------



## 74Cuda

Ford Rainey


----------



## Harley Christensen

Rhea Perlman


----------



## loonlover

Pearl Bailey


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Buster Keaton


----------



## Harley Christensen

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## 74Cuda

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Harley Christensen

Ralph Lauren


----------



## M. P. Rey

Lana Turner


----------



## CarolCassada

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## JimC1946

James Garner


----------



## Harley Christensen

Kate Capshaw


----------



## 74Cuda

Chuck Connors


----------



## loonlover

Connie Smith


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sarah Brightman


----------



## Harley Christensen

Bernadette Peters


----------



## loonlover

Petula Clark


----------



## Harley Christensen

Charlaine Harris


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Henry Morgan


----------



## loonlover

Martha Washington


----------



## Lee44

Wendy Williams


----------



## vindicativevisage

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## Harley Christensen

Woody Harrelson


----------



## vindicativevisage

Hedy Lamar


----------



## loonlover

Lady Bird Johnson


----------



## Lee44

Jack Jones


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Janet Lennon


----------



## vindicativevisage

Lizbeth Scott


----------



## Harley Christensen

Sam Trammell


----------



## loonlover

Toni Tenille


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Tom Tryon


----------



## Harley Christensen

Terry Bradshaw


----------



## Seamonkey

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## JimC1946

Terry Gilliam


----------



## vindicativevisage

George Washington


----------



## CatherineM

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Lee44

Ellen Burstyn


----------



## Tony Richards

Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## CatherineM

Elvis Presley


----------



## loonlover

Phyllis Newman


----------



## Seamonkey

Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## CatherineM

Benito Mussolini


----------



## Seamonkey

Martina Navratilova


----------



## loonlover

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Richard Harris


----------



## Harley Christensen

Harper Lee


----------



## loonlover

Lee Meriwether


----------



## CatherineM

Mick Jagger


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Seamonkey

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## CatherineM

Robert Palmer


----------



## Harley Christensen

Patricia Arquette


----------



## loonlover

Alan Arkin


----------



## Tony Richards

Alan Alda


----------



## Seamonkey

Adam Arkin


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Angie Dickinson


----------



## CatherineM

David Byrne


----------



## loonlover

Barry White


----------



## JimC1946

Willian Shakespeare


----------



## Seamonkey

Dan Rather


----------



## loonlover

Robert Fuller


----------



## Tony Richards

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Starfire

Frances  Hodgson Burnett


----------



## Brownskins

Burnett, Mark


----------



## CatherineM

Billie Joe Armstrong


----------



## Seamonkey

Archibald MacLeish


----------



## CatherineM

Michael Stipe


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sally Fields

Remember guys, real people, not fictional characters.


----------



## CatherineM

Fred Durst

(Sally Field has no "s" on her name)


----------



## Seamonkey

(Actually she does have one S) Dolly Parton


----------



## loonlover

Pearl Bailey


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bruce Willis

LOL My bad on Sally! But as you are playing off the first letter of the last name instead of the last letter of the last name my mistake wouldn't hurt the game.


----------



## Tony Richards

Wes Craven


----------



## CatherineM

Charlie Daniels


----------



## Seamonkey

Danny Thomas


----------



## Lee44

Tia Mowery


----------



## CatherineM

Mel Brooks


----------



## CarolCassada

Brad Paisley


----------



## JimC1946

Peter Graves


----------



## CatherineM

George Clooney


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Caterina Scorcese


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Sissy Spacek


----------



## CatherineM

Sharon Stone


----------



## Harley Christensen

Sam Elliott


----------



## loonlover

Earl Scruggs


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Samantha Bond


----------



## Tony Richards

Barry White


----------



## Lee44

Willie Aames


----------



## Seamonkey

Amy Adams


----------



## loonlover

Anne Bancroft


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Dole


----------



## Seamonkey

Doris Day


----------



## Harley Christensen

Dana Delany


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Darcy Chen


----------



## Lee44

Christopher Plummer


----------



## Seamonkey

Penny Marshall


----------



## CatherineM

Michael Jackson


----------



## Seamonkey

Jackson Galaxy


----------



## CatherineM

Gary Numan


----------



## Seamonkey

Narcisco Rodriguez


----------



## loonlover

Robert Morse


----------



## Brownskins

Matt LeBlanc


----------



## Lee44

Lillie Tomlin


----------



## Seamonkey

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## loonlover

Judi Dench


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Darlene Gillespie


----------



## Brownskins

gillian flynn


----------



## Lee44

Federico Fellini


----------



## JimC1946

Ford Frick


----------



## Seamonkey

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Harley Christensen

Fred Savage


----------



## Seamonkey

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Harley Christensen

Stacy Keach


----------



## CatherineM

Kevin Martin


----------



## Seamonkey

Martin Short


----------



## loonlover

Sandor Vanocur


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Valerie Bertenelli


----------



## loonlover

Bert Parks


----------



## Harley Christensen

Parker Stevenson


----------



## CatherineM

Sheryl Crow


----------



## Seamonkey

Corky Ballas


----------



## Natasha Holme

Barny Rubble


----------



## Seamonkey

No fictional characters...

Rumer Willis


----------



## Natasha Holme

Sorry. ... Willie Nelson


----------



## Seamonkey

Nelson Mandela


----------



## CatherineM

Mike Ness


----------



## ireadbooks

Natalie Cole

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CatherineM

Christine McVie


----------



## Seamonkey

Mackenzie Phillips


----------



## loonlover

Phil Harris


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Harrison Ford


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Harley Christensen

Salma Hayek


----------



## Seamonkey

Howard Stern


----------



## loonlover

Sal Maglie


----------



## 74Cuda

Madeline Kahn


----------



## Lee44

Kim Kardashian


----------



## 74Cuda

Karl Malden


----------



## Harley Christensen

Marsha Mason


----------



## 74Cuda

Matt Damon


----------



## Seamonkey

Dick VanDyke


----------



## loonlover

Valerie Harper


----------



## 74Cuda

Hedda Hopper


----------



## Lee44

Halle Berry


----------



## 74Cuda

Bill Haley


----------



## CatherineM

Henry Ford


----------



## 74Cuda

Fabian Forte


----------



## CatherineM

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Seamonkey

Mamie Eisenhower


----------



## loonlover

Edward Murrow


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mandy Moore


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Martha Stewart


----------



## M. P. Rey

Stephen King


----------



## 74Cuda

Kasey Kahne


----------



## Harley Christensen

Kathy Griffin


----------



## Seamonkey

Griffin O'Neal


----------



## loonlover

Olivia Hussey


----------



## Harley Christensen

Howard Hughes


----------



## Seamonkey

Hector Elizondo


----------



## CatherineM

Edgar Winter


----------



## Seamonkey

Willie Nelson


----------



## CatherineM

Nelson Rockefeller


----------



## Seamonkey

Rock Hudson


----------



## CatherineM

Henry Mancini


----------



## Seamonkey

Morgan Freeman


----------



## CatherineM

Flea


----------



## Lee44

Felicity Huffman


----------



## CatherineM

Howard Cosell


----------



## loonlover

Carol Channing


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Candace Bergen


----------



## 74Cuda

Barry Fitzgerald


----------



## JimC1946

Florida Friebus


----------



## Seamonkey

Farleigh Dickenson


----------



## edmjill

David Hasselhoff


----------



## vindicativevisage

Hank Williams


----------



## loonlover

Will Rogers


----------



## Seamonkey

Roger Ebert


----------



## CatherineM

Englebert Humperdink


----------



## Harley Christensen

Harvey Keitel


----------



## Seamonkey

Katherine Heigl


----------



## Harley Christensen

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Seamonkey

Junior Dos Santos


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Dale Evans


----------



## Seamonkey

Evan Picone


----------



## loonlover

Pat Carroll


----------



## Harley Christensen

Carol Burnett


----------



## Lee44

Bette Davis


----------



## CatherineM

Davy Crockett


----------



## Harley Christensen

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## CatherineM

Zsa-Zsa Gabor


----------



## Seamonkey

Gore Vidal


----------



## CatherineM

Vivien Leigh


----------



## Seamonkey

Lee Radziwell


----------



## loonlover

Robert Frost


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Freddie Highmore


----------



## Lee44

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Harley Christensen

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## VickiT

Linda Hamilton


----------



## edmjill

Hank Williams


----------



## loonlover

Ward Bond


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Barry Manilow


----------



## CatherineM

Michael Hutchence


----------



## Seamonkey

Hermione Gingold


----------



## loonlover

George Raft


----------



## JimC1946

Robert Taft


----------



## Harley Christensen

Tyler Perry


----------



## Seamonkey

Perry Como


----------



## Lee44

Celeste Holm


----------



## Seamonkey

Henry Fonda


----------



## Natasha Holme

Fred Perry


----------



## loonlover

Patty Duke


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Doris Day


----------



## CatherineM

David Bowie


----------



## Seamonkey

Barbara Walters


----------



## Lee44

Willie Mays


----------



## Seamonkey

May Sarton


----------



## loonlover

Sara Evans


----------



## Seamonkey

Ethel Merman


----------



## ireadbooks

Mariah Carey

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harley Christensen

Candice Bergen


----------



## Lee44

Britney Spears


----------



## Seamonkey

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Parker Stevenson


----------



## Lee44

Sally Jessie Raphael


----------



## JimC1946

Robert Preston


----------



## Seamonkey

Phillip Mountbatton


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Marie Osmond


----------



## geoffthomas

Oliver North


----------



## loonlover

Noel Harrison


----------



## Harley Christensen

Hannah Storm


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Sandra Bullock


----------



## geoffthomas

Billy Crystal


----------



## Seamonkey

Chandra Wilson


----------



## loonlover

Walter Alston


----------



## Seamonkey

Avery Brundage


----------



## CatherineM

Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Seamonkey

Candace Bergin


----------



## Todd Young

Bruce Willis


----------



## loonlover

Waylon Jennings


----------



## Harley Christensen

John Wayne


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Walter Brennan


----------



## Seamonkey

Boy George


----------



## Lee44

George Bush


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy Johnson


----------



## loonlover

James Madison


----------



## Lee44

Marlo Thomas


----------



## Harley Christensen

Tony Curtis


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Carol Burnett


----------



## loonlover

Blake Shelton


----------



## JimC1946

Susan Hayward


----------



## Seamonkey

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Harley Christensen

Cicely Tyson


----------



## JimC1946

Thomas Aquinas


----------



## loonlover

Albert Einstein


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Esther Williams


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Harley Christensen

Christie Brinkley


----------



## Seamonkey

Barbara Bush


----------



## geoffthomas

Bert Parks


----------



## LilianaHart

Patricia Arquette


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Andrew Garcia


----------



## Harley Christensen

Graham Nash


----------



## Lee44

Natasha Richardson


----------



## Seamonkey

Richard Burton


----------



## Harley Christensen

Burt Bacharach


----------



## Lee44

Ben Affleck


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Aldo Ray


----------



## Seamonkey

Ray Charles


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Carly Simon


----------



## Lee44

Simone Signoret


----------



## Seamonkey

Susan Sarandon


----------



## loonlover

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Donald O'Connor


----------



## Natasha Holme

Oliver Reed


----------



## Seamonkey

Red Buttons


----------



## Lee44

Barbara Walters


----------



## Seamonkey

Willie Nelson


----------



## loonlover

Nanette Fabray


----------



## edmjill

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Seamonkey

Sarah Brightman


----------



## Harley Christensen

Bill Cosby


----------



## loonlover

Carla Neggers


----------



## Seamonkey

Nadia Comaniche


----------



## loonlover

Carol Kane


----------



## 74Cuda

Kasey Kahne


----------



## Lee44

Kate Middleton


----------



## Seamonkey

Monica Seles


----------



## Harley Christensen

Soupy Sales


----------



## 74Cuda

Sally Struthers


----------



## Seamonkey

Sanjay Gupta


----------



## loonlover

Gracie Allen


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Adam West


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Wilford Brimley


----------



## Seamonkey

Brooke Shields


----------



## CatherineM

Sammy Hagar


----------



## loonlover

Horace Greeley


----------



## Seamonkey

George Clooney


----------



## Lee44

Carole Lombard


----------



## CatherineM

Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## loonlover

Will Durant


----------



## Harley Christensen

Danny Thomas


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Terry Moore


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Melissa Gilbert


----------



## Seamonkey

Granny Moses


----------



## loonlover

Milt Pappas


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Paul McCartney


----------



## Seamonkey

Mamie Eisenhower


----------



## Lee44

Ethel Kennedy


----------



## Harley Christensen

Kathy Bates


----------



## loonlover

Bing Crosby


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Carrie Fisher


----------



## CatherineM

Fred Astaire


----------



## Seamonkey

Arnold Palmer


----------



## Adrian Howell

Paul Simon


----------



## loonlover

Sally Field


----------



## Seamonkey

Fantasia Barrino


----------



## JimC1946

Bob Dole


----------



## Harley Christensen

Donna Reed


----------



## Seamonkey

Reba McIntyre


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Maeve Binchy


----------



## Seamonkey

Brad Gilbert


----------



## Lee44

Gwen Stefani


----------



## Harley Christensen

Steven Tyler


----------



## loonlover

Tom Petty


----------



## Seamonkey

Penny Marshall


----------



## Lee44

Mariah Carey


----------



## JimC1946

Carly Simon


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Seamonkey

Dorothy Dandridge


----------



## loonlover

David Dalglish


----------



## Todd Young

Dillon Thomas


----------



## Seamonkey

Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## Adrian Howell

Bryan Adams


----------



## Harley Christensen

Art Garfunkel


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Gary Lewis


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Larry Hagman


----------



## Seamonkey

Halle Berry


----------



## Natasha Holme

Burt Bacharach


----------



## loonlover

Billy Dee Williams


----------



## Adrian Howell

William Shakespeare


----------



## Seamonkey

Sean Penn


----------



## loonlover

Patty Duke


----------



## JimC1946

Doug McClure


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Myrna Loy


----------



## Harley Christensen

Lana Turner


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Tom Tryon


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Tom Thumb


----------



## Harley Christensen

Tony Bennett


----------



## Seamonkey

Bonnie Franklin (rip)


----------



## loonlover

Fran Tarkenton


----------



## Seamonkey

Tommy  Tune


----------



## loonlover

Tim Conway


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Conway Twitty


----------



## CatherineM

Thomas Dolby


----------



## Seamonkey

Dan Fogelberg


----------



## loonlover

Dierks Bentley


----------



## Harley Christensen

Bob Newhart


----------



## Seamonkey

Narvel Blackstock


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Brendan Frazer


----------



## Seamonkey

Fannie Bryce


----------



## loonlover

Blake Shelton


----------



## Seamonkey

Sophie Tucker


----------



## JimC1946

Thomas Edison


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Eva Gabor


----------



## Harley Christensen

Greg Norman


----------



## Seamonkey

Norman Mailer


----------



## loonlover

Martina McBride


----------



## Seamonkey

Mariah Carey


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Carl Sandburg


----------



## Seamonkey

Shania Twain


----------



## loonlover

Tony Franciosa


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Frank Sinatra


----------



## JimC1946

Steve Allen


----------



## Seamonkey

Anne Lamott


----------



## loonlover

Lainie Kazan


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Kevin Costner


----------



## Seamonkey

Charlie Parker


----------



## Harley Christensen

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Montgomery Clift


----------



## Harley Christensen

Clint Eastwood


----------



## loonlover

Edgar Rice Burroughs


----------



## Seamonkey

Bob Dole


----------



## loonlover

Darius Rucker


----------



## Adrian Howell

Richard Gere


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Gary Collins


----------



## JimC1946

Charles Coburn


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Carrie Fisher


----------



## Seamonkey

Frank Sinatra


----------



## loonlover

Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## Brownskins

Jay Z


----------



## JimC1946

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Brownskins

DeMarcus Cousins


----------



## Seamonkey

Coco Chanel


----------



## Lee44

Charles Lindbergh


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## loonlover

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Brownskins

Harlan Coben


----------



## Seamonkey

Claudette Colbert


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Charles MacArthur


----------



## CatherineM

Mick Jagger


----------



## 74Cuda

Jesse James


----------



## Seamonkey

Jillian Michaels


----------



## 74Cuda

Michael Ontkean


----------



## Harley Christensen

Omar Sharif


----------



## Seamonkey

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## loonlover

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## 74Cuda

Natalie Wood


----------



## Seamonkey

Woody Guthrie


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Gerald Ford


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Faith Ford


----------



## 74Cuda

Fabian Forte


----------



## Seamonkey

Faith Hill


----------



## loonlover

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Brownskins

Julian Sands


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sally Struthers


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Harley Christensen

Dave Dunham


----------



## Seamonkey

Dennis Weaver


----------



## loonlover

Walter Brennan


----------



## Seamonkey

Bianca Jagger


----------



## Natasha Holme

Jane Fonda


----------



## CarolCassada

Fiona Apple


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Allison Krause


----------



## Seamonkey

Karen Carpenter


----------



## Harley Christensen

Charlton Heston


----------



## Seamonkey

Harrison Ford


----------



## loonlover

Fred MacMurray


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Max Irons


----------



## Seamonkey

Irene Dunne


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Dominic Dunne


----------



## Seamonkey

David Letterman


----------



## Adrian Howell

Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## joanhallhovey

Betty White.


----------



## loonlover

William Demarest


----------



## Seamonkey

Drew Barrymore


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Beverly Sills


----------



## Seamonkey

Sally Field.


----------



## edmjill

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## Seamonkey

Cornelia Wilbur


----------



## Lee44

William Hurt


----------



## JimC1946

Harriet Nelson


----------



## loonlover

Nelson Eddy


----------



## Brownskins

Enya Bhraonáin


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy Johnson


----------



## Harley Christensen

Jack White


----------



## Seamonkey

Waylon Jennings


----------



## Adrian Howell

Jeremy Irons


----------



## loonlover

Ida Lupino


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Laurence Olivier


----------



## Seamonkey

Red Buttons


----------



## loonlover

Bill Blass


----------



## Brownskins

Ben Sherman


----------



## Seamonkey

Sissy Spacek


----------



## Lee44

Sharon Stone


----------



## loonlover

Sam Cooke


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Connie Britton


----------



## Seamonkey

Brad Gilbert


----------



## Harley Christensen

Greg Norman


----------



## loonlover

Nomar Garciaparra


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Garry Moore


----------



## Harley Christensen

Madge Sinclair


----------



## Seamonkey

Sargent Shriver


----------



## Lee44

Sandra Dee


----------



## CatherineM

Lee44 said:


> Sandra Dee


Donny Osmond


----------



## Adrian Howell

Olivia Wilde


----------



## Lynn McNamee

William Shakespeare


----------



## Adrian Howell

Salvador Dali


----------



## loonlover

Debbie Allen


----------



## Lee44

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Seamonkey

Hank Williams


----------



## Harley Christensen

Walter Payton


----------



## loonlover

Paul Newman


----------



## Seamonkey

Nanette Fabray


----------



## Adrian Howell

Franz Kafka


----------



## Seamonkey

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Tony Richards

Rex Reed


----------



## Lee44

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## Harley Christensen

Monty Hall


----------



## CatherineM

Hillel Slovak


----------



## Seamonkey

Santino Rice


----------



## loonlover

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## Tony Richards

Charles Dance


----------



## loonlover

Daryl Oates


----------



## Tony Richards

Owen Wilson


----------



## JimC1946

Will Rogers


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Robert Downey


----------



## Seamonkey

Donna Summer


----------



## loonlover

Sammy Cahn


----------



## Seamonkey

Chuck Woolery


----------



## CatherineM

Seamonkey said:


> Chuck Woolery


William Shakespeare


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Sandra Bullock


----------



## loonlover

Barry Manilow


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Tony Richards

Graham Greene


----------



## CatherineM

Tony Richards said:


> Graham Greene


George Harrison


----------



## Adrian Howell

Harriet Taylor


----------



## loonlover

Travis Tritt


----------



## JimC1946

Thomas Aquinas


----------



## loonlover

Andy Griffith


----------



## Tony Richards

Greg Kinnear


----------



## CatherineM

Tony Richards said:


> Greg Kinnear


Keith Richards


----------



## loonlover

Rich Little


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Lana Turner


----------



## loonlover

Tracy Byrd


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Bobby Vinton (he turns 78 today)


----------



## JimC1946

Vincent Price


----------



## Harley Christensen

Paul McCartney


----------



## CatherineM

Harley Christensen said:


> Paul McCartney


Mick Jagger.


----------



## JimC1946

Joni Mitchell


----------



## loonlover

Martina McBride


----------



## Adrian Howell

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Seamonkey

Maury Povich


----------



## CatherineM

Seamonkey said:


> Maury Povich


Peter Frampton


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Fred Rogers


----------



## Seamonkey

Roger Ebert


----------



## loonlover

Edie Adams


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Adam West


----------



## JimC1946

Washington Irving


----------



## Harley Christensen

Isla Fisher


----------



## Seamonkey

Fran Tarkington


----------



## loonlover

Thomas Edison


----------



## Adrian Howell

Elizabeth Blackwell


----------



## Seamonkey

Ben Vereen


----------



## yogini2

vincent price


----------



## loonlover

Pat Summerall


----------



## yogini2

Sam Eliott!!!


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ellery Queen


----------



## Lee44

Queen Latifah


----------



## CatherineM

Lee44 said:


> Queen Latifah


Laura Ingalls


----------



## loonlover

Isabella Rosselini


----------



## Seamonkey

Rosamunde Pilcher


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Paula Poundstone


----------



## CatherineM

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Paula Poundstone


Peter Gabriel


----------



## Lee44

Garth Brooks


----------



## Seamonkey

Big Mama Thornton


----------



## CatherineM

Seamonkey said:


> Big Mama Thornton


Thomas Dolby


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Dolly Parton


----------



## kdawna

Charleston Heston


----------



## loonlover

Hank Williams


----------



## CatherineM

loonlover said:


> Hank Williams


Wile E. Coyote

(I think he's real in most of our minds)


----------



## 74Cuda

Charlie Daniels


----------



## loonlover

Dick Cavett


----------



## Adrian Howell

Claudius Ptolemy


----------



## JimC1946

Paul Newman


----------



## 74Cuda

Nick Nolte


----------



## JimC1946

Nanette Fabray


----------



## CatherineM

JimC1946 said:


> Nanette Fabray


Freddie Mercury


----------



## Harley Christensen

Maud Adams


----------



## Adrian Howell

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Lionel Barrymore


----------



## 74Cuda

Barbara Billingsly


----------



## Liz Davis

Billie Holiday


----------



## 74Cuda

Harvey Kietel


----------



## Adrian Howell

Kofi Annan


----------



## raptor760

Arthur Ash


----------



## loonlover

Alan Jackson


----------



## 74Cuda

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Joaquin Phoenix


Peter Gabriel


----------



## loonlover

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## JimC1946

Kenneth Tobey


----------



## loonlover

Terri Clark


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Carrie Underwood


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Uri Gregory


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

George Carlin


----------



## 74Cuda

Gale Garnett


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Gale Garnett


Gilda Radner


----------



## Harley Christensen

Rick Springfield


----------



## 74Cuda

Sandy Nelson


----------



## Adrian Howell

Nikola Tesla


----------



## loonlover

Teri Garr


----------



## 74Cuda

Geraldine Page


----------



## Tony Richards

Peter O'Toole.


----------



## 74Cuda

Omar Sharif


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Omar Sharif


Sammy Hagar


----------



## 74Cuda

Holly Hunter


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Holly Hunter


Henry Ford


----------



## loonlover

Faron Young


----------



## Adrian Howell

Yuri Gagarin


----------



## loonlover

Grant Teaff


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Ted Danson


----------



## Seamonkey

Demi Moore


----------



## loonlover

Hank Snow


----------



## Seamonkey

Steve Wozniak


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

William Shatner


----------



## ireadbooks

Stacy London. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonlover

Laura Linney


----------



## Tony Richards

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## CatherineM

Tony Richards said:


> Leonard Nimoy


Neil Diamond


----------



## loonlover

David Nelson


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## loonlover

Phil Harris


----------



## 74Cuda

Harrison Ford


----------



## FMH

Faye Dunaway


----------



## loonlover

Dolly Parton


----------



## 74Cuda

Peter Jennings


----------



## Adrian Howell

Joanne Rowling


----------



## 74Cuda

Roger Moore


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Melissa Gilbert


----------



## 74Cuda

Gavin McLeod


----------



## pauldude000

Mila Kunis


----------



## loonlover

Kim Basinger


----------



## 74Cuda

Barry Nelson


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Barry Nelson


No one


----------



## 74Cuda

Omar Sharif


----------



## M. P. Rey

Sandra Bullock


----------



## loonlover

Bill Cosby


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## 74Cuda

Daniel Boone


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Daniel Boone


Betsy Ross


----------



## loonlover

Richard Egan


----------



## 74Cuda

Elliot Ness


----------



## Tony Richards

Norman Mailer


----------



## 74Cuda

Melvin Purvis


----------



## Seamonkey

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## 74Cuda

Lake Speed


----------



## Harley Christensen

Sandra Dee


----------



## loonlover

Dan Duryea


----------



## Tony Richards

Donald Duck


----------



## 74Cuda

Dennis Day


----------



## Seamonkey

Danica Patrick


----------



## 74Cuda

Paul Menard


----------



## Adrian Howell

Mario Puzo


----------



## loonlover

Pete Townshend


----------



## 74Cuda

Terry O'Quinn


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Terry O'Quinn


Orville Redenbacher


----------



## 74Cuda

Rusty Wallace


----------



## JimC1946

William Wallace


----------



## FMH

Walter Cronkite


----------



## 74Cuda

Carrie Fisher


----------



## loonlover

Faith Hill


----------



## Harley Christensen

Hunter Tylo


----------



## CatherineM

Harley Christensen said:


> Hunter Tylo


Tai Babilonia


----------



## FMH

Balthazar Getty


----------



## 74Cuda

Giselle Mackenzie


----------



## Adrian Howell

Michel Eyquem de Montaigne


----------



## 74Cuda

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Marilyn Monroe


Monty Hall


----------



## 74Cuda

Haley Mills


----------



## Tony Richards

Martin Sheen.


----------



## 74Cuda

Sharon Stone


----------



## FMH

Sally Field


----------



## 74Cuda

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Harley Christensen

Farley Granger


----------



## CatherineM

Harley Christensen said:


> Farley Granger


Gregg Allman


----------



## 74Cuda

Ava Gardner


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Ava Gardner


George Washington


----------



## Seamonkey

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Adrian Howell

Sun Tzu


----------



## 74Cuda

Timothy Hutton


----------



## loonlover

Harry Truman


----------



## 74Cuda

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## loonlover

James Garfield


----------



## 74Cuda

Gregory Sierra


----------



## Amber Riippa

Shay Mitchell


----------



## 74Cuda

Martha Mitchell


----------



## loonlover

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## 74Cuda

Monte Markham


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Montgomery Clift


----------



## Adrian Howell

Carl Sandburg


----------



## 74Cuda

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Tony Richards

John Irving


----------



## 74Cuda

Irving Berlin


----------



## Harley Christensen

Betty Grable


----------



## loonlover

Grace Kelly


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## 74Cuda

Roger Federer


----------



## FMH

Florence Welch


----------



## Tony Richards

Wes Craven


----------



## loonlover

Carl Sandburg


----------



## loonlover

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Tony Richards

Noam Chomsky


----------



## Seamonkey

Chaz Bono


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Brian Keith


----------



## loonlover

Keith Richards


----------



## M. P. Rey

Roger Rabbit


----------



## JimC1946

Robert Taylor


----------



## Harley Christensen

Tia Carrere


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Carrie Nation


----------



## FMH

Nathan Lane


----------



## loonlover

Lance Alworth


----------



## M. P. Rey

Andy Warhol


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

William Holden


----------



## 74Cuda

Hank Ketchum


----------



## Tony Richards

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Harley Christensen

Ron White


----------



## 74Cuda

Willie Nelson


----------



## loonlover

Nat King Cole


----------



## 74Cuda

Chubby Checker


----------



## Learnmegood

Christopher... Walken


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Waylon Jennings


----------



## 74Cuda

Jesse James


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Jauques Cousteau


----------



## loonlover

Charles Boyer


----------



## JRWoodward

Bill Murray


----------



## 74Cuda

macdonald Carey


----------



## loonlover

Carrie Fisher


----------



## JRWoodward

Frank Langella


----------



## loonlover

Linda Lavin


----------



## 74Cuda

Larry Linville


----------



## Tony Richards

Leslie Neilsen


----------



## loonlover

Nora Roberts


----------



## JRWoodward

Robert Redford


----------



## Tony Richards

Ross MacDonald


----------



## loonlover

Mary Martin


----------



## JRWoodward

Michael Douglas


----------



## loonlover

Deanna Durbin


----------



## Tony Richards

Douglas Adams


----------



## loonlover

Andie MacDowell


----------



## CatherineM

Mick Jagger


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Jessica Alba


----------



## Tony Richards

Alan Alda


----------



## loonlover

Alan King


----------



## JRWoodward

King Oliver


----------



## Tony Richards

Otto von Bismark


----------



## Tony Richards

No one? Oh, okay then:

Barry White.


----------



## CatherineM

Tony Richards said:


> No one? Oh, okay then:
> 
> Barry White.


William Shakespeare


----------



## 74Cuda

Stone Phillips


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Stone Phillips


Peter Gabriel


----------



## 74Cuda

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## CatherineM

74Cuda said:


> Gabe Kaplan


Kevin Costner


----------



## 74Cuda

Chuck Connors


----------



## Harley Christensen

Candice Accola


----------



## 74Cuda

Angie Dickinson


----------



## loonlover

Dick Clark


----------



## edmjill

Carrie Underwood


----------



## loonlover

U Thant


----------



## Tony Richards

Travis Bickle.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Bob Seger


----------



## loonlover

Sam Levinson


----------



## geoffthomas

Liam Neeson


----------



## Tony Richards

Nicolas Cage


----------

